# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  कुण्डलिनी जागरण के बारे में कोई जानकारी दे सकता है

## nitin

मुझे कुण्डलिनी जागरण के लिए क्या करना होगा एव उसके क्या परिणाम होते है कृपया मुझे बताये मेरा मार्गदर्शन करे

----------


## sonie

> मुझे कुण्डलिनी जागरण के लिए क्या करना होगा एव उसके क्या परिणाम होते है कृपया मुझे बताये मेरा मार्गदर्शन करे


आपका परपज क्या है कुण्डलिनी जागरण का... ??

----------


## Doremon

भाई नेट से कुछ जानकारी मिली है आपके साथ बाँट लेता हूं .

----------


## Doremon

*पश्चिमोत्तानासन*



 

 पश्चिमोत्तानासन


 पश्चिम अर्थात पीछे का भाग- पीठ। पीठ में खिंचाव उत्पन्न होता है,  इसीलिए इसे पश्चिमोत्तनासन कहते हैं। इस आसन से शरीर की सभी माँसपेशियों पर  खिंचाव पड़ता है।
* पश्चिमोत्तासन - लाभ*

 1. पृष्ठभाग की सभी मांसपेशियां विस्तृत होती है। पेट की पेशियों में  संकुचन होता है। इससे उनका स्वास्थ्य सुधरता है। 2. हठप्रदीपिका के अनुसार  यह आसन प्राणों को सुषुम्णा की ओर उन्मुख करता है जिससे *कुण्डलिनी जागरण* मे  सहायता मिलती है। 3. जठराग्रि को प्रदीप्त करता है व वीर्य सम्बन्धी  विकारों को नष्ट करता है। कदवृध्दि के लिए महत्वपूर्ण अभ्यास है।

----------


## Doremon

प्राणउर्जा को कैसे कमाया और बढ़ाया जाय ?

" सूक्ष्म तत्व प्राण से निर्मित होता है .  जढ़ और चेतन का  समिश्श्रण ही प्राण है .  इसे आप प्रवत्ति और प्रक्रति का युग्म भी कह सकते  हैं . इसी के आधार पर जीवन स्थिर रहता है . जब यह शरीर से हटता है तो मरण  की स्तिथि बन जाती है . "यह प्राण तत्व शरीर में भी विद्द्य्मान है   और इसी का अनंत और विराट रूप ब्रहमांड में स्तिथ है .  जढ़ और चेतन की एक  निश्चित मात्रा का मिलन ही जीव चेतना के नाम से संज्ञा प्राप्त है . यह  शरीर कई अंग और अवयवों को गति प्रदान करती है .  साथ ही अहंकार की ग्रंथि  की उपज बनकर चिंतन तंत्र के माध्यम से अपनी चेतना का परिचय देता है . चेतना  का मूल गुण है चिंतन . चिंतन को ही सजीवता का चिन्ह माना जाता है . आस्था -  आंकान्क्षा - भावना - कल्पना - विवेचना आदि उसी के भेद - उपभेद हैं .   प्राणवान को साहसी समझा जाता है . पराक्रमी -  पुरुषार्थी और जीवट का धनी .  महाप्राण प्रतिभावान होतें हैं .  अल्प-प्राण कहकर तो दीन -  दुर्बल -कायरों का तिरस्कार किया जाता है .  धनवान होने से कहीं बढ़  कर समर्थ सौभाग्यवान होने का चिन्ह है प्राणमाय कोश . ऐसो का तो  वर्तमान सु-व्यवस्थित होता है और भविष्य उज्जवल . 


जैसे तालाब से पानी उठाया जाता है वैसे ही  ब्रह्माण्ड से प्राण तत्व उठाया जाता है . इसको बढ़ाने से चेतना पक्ष भी  बलिष्ट होता है और स्थूल शरीर की भी शोभा - समर्थता बढ़ती है जो दूसरा लाभ  हुआ . 



प्राण साधना की सामान्य विधियां तो  प्राणायाम के रूप में चालित है ही परन्तु यथार्थ में प्राण-साधना  प्राणायाम साधना से कुछ भिन्न है .  इच्छा - भावना -संकल्प की  विशेषताएं जोढ कर प्राण-साधना की जाती है . इनके जुढ़ने से ही यथार्थ  मूल्य और महत्व प्रकट होता है . वैसे भी सामान्य क्रिया में ही भावना जुढ  जाने से समर्थ परिणाम प्रस्तुत करती है  जबकि भावनाहीन हने से इसका  पूरा लाह नहीं मिल पाता . भावना और संकल्प का मिश्रित चमत्कार तो  देखा और  अनुभव किया जा सकता है . एक से क्रियाएं करने से परिणाम में भरी अंतर देखे  जा सकतें हैं . 



इस अंतर की खोजबीन करने से यह निष्कर्ष  निकलता है कि मात्र क्रियाओं को पूरा कर लेना पर्याप्त नहीं है  उसमे भावना  और संकल्प का पुट नहीं है तो मनचाहा परिणाम संदिग्ध रहता है .  प्राण  -साधना में क्रिया से अधिक महत्व भावना-इच्छा-संकल्प का है . 


प्राण साधना का चमत्कारी परिणामों के  बारे में वर्णन योग ग्रंथों में मिलता है जो भारतीय महान  सनातन संस्क्रती की सम्पूर्ण मानव को अनुपम भेंट है . इस साधना से  योगिओं में विलक्षण सामर्थ्य विकसित होता है यह संकल्प युक्त प्राण-साधना  का ही परिणाम है . व्यक्तित्व में प्राण संचय करते रहने से अनेक प्रकार की  शक्तियां अपने आप विकसित हों जातीं हैं . 


प्राण तत्व की प्रचुरता भौतिक सफलताओं  का कारण बनता है  और आत्मिक प्रगति का भी . भौतिक जीवन में प्राणवान का  वर्चस्व सर्वत्र होता है व्यक्तित्व की प्रभावों त्पादक  क्षमता से सहज ही  अपने अनुयायियों , सहयोगियों और समर्थकों की संख्या बढ़ाती है .   प्राण-बल से समर्थ व्यक्ति ही संसार के समर में सफल होतें हैं .  मनो-बल  और  संकल्प-बल की जोढ़ी को मजबूती प्राण-बल ही देतें हैं . 






विविध प्रयोजनों में प्राण-प्रक्रिया में  अनेकों भेद - उपभेद हैं , परन्तु इनमे श्रेष्ठ और समर्थ सद्धना वह है जो  अपने भीतर पढ़े शक्ति के भण्डार को जगाया जा सके .  कुण्डलनी के रूप में यह  महाशक्ति हर मनुष्य के रूप में सोई हुई पढ़ी रहती है और प्राण-साधना के  अभाव में इससे कोई लाभ नहीं लिए जा सकतें है .  कुण्डलनी जागरण के लिए  प्राण-शक्ति का प्रचंड आघात करना होता है . शरीर में मौजूद प्राण तत्व की  मात्रा इस प्रयोजन में बहुत ही कम है . ब्रह्माण्ड में स्थित प्राण तत्व को  आकर्षित करना और अपने भीतर धारण करना होता है . कुण्डलनी जागरण की साधना  ने सूर्य को जीतने जैसा साधन चाहिए . 


चेतना शीतल तत्व है जो की शीत निद्रा की  अवस्था में होती है मगर उष्ण (गर्म) प्राण ही उसे इस शीत निद्रा से मुक्त  करता है. जैसे लोहर्र अपनी धौकनी चला कर आग को बढ़ाता है वैसे ही  प्राण-साधना से योगी इस अग्नि पर जिसे योगाग्नि , प्राण-उर्जा, जीवनी-शक्ति  अथवा कुण्डलनी भी कहते है , उस पर नियंत्रण स्थापित करता है . 


इसके लिए किसी शांत-एकांत स्थान में  सुखपूर्वक बैठ कर स्थिर चित्त हो अभ्यास करना चाहिए . आसन सहज ,  मेरुदंड सीधा , नेत्र अध्-खुले , घुटने पर दोनों हाथ , यह प्राण-मुद्रा   कहलाती है .  इस अभ्यास के लिए दो संध्याकाळ यानि प्रातः और सायं काल उचित  है . 



इस अभ्यास के लिए पहले दाहनी नाक को बंद कर  के बाई नाक से  सांस धीरे धीरे खींचे और भावना करे कि  वायु के साथ प्रचुर  प्राण उर्जा मिली हुई है वह प्राण उर्जा को सुषमना मार्ग  से वाम मार्ग के  ऋण विद्दुत प्रवाह इडा नाढ़ी द्वारा मूलाधार तक पहुँचाना है  और वहां स्तिथ प्रसुप्त चिंगारी को झकझोरना , जाग्रत करना ,  यह सूर्य-वेधन प्ररण -साधना का पहला भाग है .   दुसरे भाग में प्राण को  पिंगला (मेरुदंड के दाहिने धन विद्दुत मार्ग से होकर वापस निकला जाता है .  अन्दर जाते हुए अंतरिक्ष के प्राण शीतल होतें हैं . ऋण धारा (चन्द्र मार्ग)  भी शीतल माना जाता है . लौटते  हुए यह प्राण प्रहार की संघर्ष क्रिया से  यह गरम हो जाती है और प्राण  में संम्मिलित हो जाती है  अतः दाहनी ओर की  सूर्य नाढ़ी पिंगला गर्म होती है .  


प्राण साधना में साधक को अपने भाव के  अनुरूप लाभ मिलता है . श्वांस  द्वारा खीचे प्राण को मेरुदंड मार्ग से  मूलाधार चक्र तक पहुचाने का संकल्प  सख्ती से करना होता है . यह मान्यता  बनानी होती है कि निश्चित रूप से अंतरिक्ष से खीचा श्वांस द्वारा मेरुदंड  मार्ग से प्रेरित किया गया प्राण मूलाधार तक पहुचता है  और सोई कुण्डलनी को  - प्राणाग्नि को अपने प्रचंड आघातों से जगा रहा है . प्रहार के  उपरान्त प्राण को सूर्य- पिंगला नाढ़ी द्वारा वापस निकालने को तथा समूची  सूक्ष्म  सत्ता  को प्रकाशित - आलोकित करने की भावना भी पुष्ट करनी होती है  . 


इसका दूसरा अभ्यास उलटे क्रम में होता है .  अर्थात अब बाई नाक बंद कर के दाहनी नाक से सांस खीचनी होती है और बाई नाक  से निकासी होती है .  यांमी एक बार इडा से जाना और पिंगला से निकलना और  दूसरी बार पिंगला से प्रवेश करा कर इडा से निकालना - यही है सूर्य वेधन  प्राणायाम का संक्षिप्त विधान .  कहीं-कहीं  यौगिक ग्रंथों में  इसे अनुलोम-विलोम प्राणायाम भी कहा है . लोम कहते है सीधे को और विलोम  कहतें है उलटे को . एक बार सीधा एक बार उल्टा . यह सीधा-उल्टा चक्र ही  लोम-विलोम कहलाता है . दोनों की मिलकर पूरी प्रक्रिया से एक पूरा  सूर्य-वेधन प्राणायाम होता है . 


इस प्राण दध्ना का अतीव महत्व है . कुण्डलनी  महाशक्ति के जागरण के लिए प्राण उर्जा की प्रचुर मात्रा चाहिए .  प्राण-साधना के द्वारा प्राण उर्जा को बढ़ाना साधक को भौतिक और आत्मिक  प्रगति प्रदान करता है .

----------


## nitin

> मैं महाशय नहीं महाशया हूँ... जी हाँ एक समय था कहा जाता था बिना गुरु के कुण्डलिनी जागरण संभव नहीं... पर ऐसा नहीं है... हाँ जरा सी असावधानी कहर ढा सकती है... वेद और मन्त्रों को सीख पाने का इस से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं... कुण्डलिनी जागरण के उपरान्त आप हर क्षण एक अनिवर्चनीय आनंद की अवस्था में रहने लगते हैं... Bliss कह सकते हैं इसे.. हर और एक अनोखा प्रकाश सा नजर आता है... दुनिया को देखने का आपका नजरिया बदल जाता है.. रिश्तों, मोरालिटी, संबंधो, सांसारिक वस्तुओं, काम, दर्द, पीड़ा, स्वस्थ्य, धर्म और भी अनेकानेक विषयों के प्रति आपके विचार सिर्फ एक द्रष्टा के जैसे हो जाते हैं... इस से आपको सिध्धियाँ प्राप्त हो जाएंगी ऐसा कुछ नहीं होता... कुण्डलिनी जागरण का अर्थ यह भी नहीं है की कुण्डलिनी एक बार जग गयी तो बस हो गया... ये एक नित्य का योगाभ्यास सा होगा जिसमे आपको हर रोज एक या दो बार कुण्डलिनी को उठाना है सह्श्रार में ले जाना है फिर वापस मूलाधार में स्थापित कर देना है. 
> मेरा अवतार का चित्र अध्यात्मिक है और कुण्डलिनी जागरण के एक पहलू को उजागर करता है. आपसे पूछना चाहूंगी की इस चित्र को देखकर आपको क्या लगता है? उपरोक्त बातें पढ़ कर आपकी क्या धरना बनी कुण्डलिनी जागरण के प्रति... क्या अब भी उत्सुकता है... ???


*जी हा उत्सुकता तो काफी है, क्युकी मुझे कुण्डलिनी जागृत करनी है , वैसे मै प्राणायाम और योगआसन करता हु ,*
*शायद इसकी वजह से कुण्डलिनी जागृत करने की आशा मन में आई है, और आपका चित्र तो यही दर्शाता है की कुण्डलिनी ऊपर की और यानि कपल के पास तक उठी है *

----------


## nitin

> मेरे पास कुण्डलिनी जागरण से सम्बंधित कई पुस्तकें हैं जो मेरे दादाजी की है पर उन्हें अपलोड नहीं कर सकता क्यूंकि बहुत बड़ी हैं. आप ऐसी पुस्तकों का अध्ययन करें, आपको अवश्य मदद मिलेगी.
> आपका अपना Prince of India.


 *शुक्रिया प्रिंस*

----------


## jalwa

मित्र नितिन जी, आपके "कुंडलिनी जागरण" से सम्बंधित उत्सुकता तथा अन्य  दोस्तों डोरेमोन जी, सोनी जी तथा प्रिंस जी के उदगार पढ़ कर अत्यधिक  प्रसन्नता हो रही है. 
मैंने बचपन में किसी व्यक्ति के मुख से सुना था की ...फलां व्यक्ति को  कुंडलिनी जाग्रत है .. और वो संसार में कहीं भी मानसिक विचरण कर सकता है  तथा जो चाहे कर सकता है. भविष्य में भी देख सकता है.लेकिन इन बातों पर यकीन  कर पाना बहुत मुश्किल लग रहा था. .. यदि इस विषय में किसी दोस्त को अधिक  जानकारी हो जो उसका स्वयं का अनुभव हो तो उसे यदि वो यहाँ हम सभी के साथ  शेयर करें तो बहुत अच्छा रहेगा.

----------


## dev b

*कुंडलिनी जाग्रत करने के लिए , कुंडलिनी को प्रतम चक्र मूलाधार चारा से अंतिम सातवे चक्र सहत्रार चक्र तक ले जाया जाता है , यह एक सतत प्रक्रिया है और साथ ही बहुत जटिल प्रक्रिया है . इस को बिना पूर्ण जानकारी  के करना खतरनाक होता है.......कुंडलिनी जागरण सहज योग के अंतर्गत भी कराया जाता है* 


> मुझे कुण्डलिनी जागरण के लिए क्या करना होगा एव उसके क्या परिणाम होते है कृपया मुझे बताये मेरा मार्गदर्शन करे

----------


## sonie

> मित्र नितिन जी, आपके "कुंडलिनी जागरण" से सम्बंधित उत्सुकता तथा अन्य दोस्तों डोरेमोन जी, सोनी जी तथा प्रिंस जी के उदगार पढ़ कर अत्यधिक प्रसन्नता हो रही है. 
> मैंने बचपन में किसी व्यक्ति के मुख से सुना था की ...फलां व्यक्ति को कुंडलिनी जाग्रत है .. और वो संसार में कहीं भी मानसिक विचरण कर सकता है तथा जो चाहे कर सकता है. भविष्य में भी देख सकता है.लेकिन इन बातों पर यकीन कर पाना बहुत मुश्किल लग रहा था. .. यदि इस विषय में किसी दोस्त को अधिक जानकारी हो जो उसका स्वयं का अनुभव हो तो उसे यदि वो यहाँ हम सभी के साथ शेयर करें तो बहुत अच्छा रहेगा.


मैं इस प्रक्रिया और अनुभव से गुजर चुकी हूँ... क्या होता है कुण्डलिनी जागरण के पश्चात अपना अनुभव ऊपर कुछ पंक्तियों में लिख चुकी हूँ...

----------


## nitin

मेरे काका जो की मंत्र विद्या जानते है , उनका कहना है की पहले ध्यान में चित्त लगाओ , उसके पश्चात् कुण्डलिनी जागृत करने में ज्यादा समय नहीं लगेगा , लेकिन इस क्रिया के वक्त खुदपर अपना कोई काबू नहीं रहता, उसमे आप अपने आप अनेक प्रकार की योगासन तथा जोर जोर से हिलना, इस प्रकार की क्रिया होती है, इसे कंट्रोल करना हमारे बस में नहीं और इसे अगर छेड़े तो हम ध्यान में जहा तक पहुचते है वही फस जाते है, जिसके कारन हमें पागल भी समझा जाता है, इसलिए यह क्रिया किसी सिद्ध पुरुष के मार्गदर्शन तथा उनके सामने ही करनी चाहिए

बाबा रामदेव ने भी उनके अंतरराष्ट्रीय सम्मलेन में इसका जिक्र किया था, वह तथा उनके स्वामी साथी एक साथ कुण्डलिनी जागरण करने बैठे , तब उनमेसे २ स्वामी जोर जोर से उचक रहे थे , बाद में उन्हें शांत किया गया 
साथ में वह यह कहते है की ध्यान में अगर वेद, मंत्र इनके विचार आते है, तो हम वेद, मंत्र को धारण करते है, 

और बाबा सिद्ध सियाग महाराज जो जी.एस.एस.वाई. चलते है, वह शक्तिपाठ से उनके शिष्यों की कुण्डलिनी जागृत करते है, उनका कहना है की इससे आप के सारे रोग दूर हो जाते है, आप ब्रम्हांड में घूमते है, हमें उस अद्भुत शक्ति का अनुभव मिलता है.
इन सब बातो से मेरी उत्सुकता बढती जा रही है, तथा मार्गदर्शन ना होने से कुण्डलिनी जागृत करने बैठ भी नहीं सकता, कृपया सोनीजी आप इन सबसे गुजर चुकी है, तो हमें क्या करना चाहिए अब ये बताये 

क्या आप अब भी कुण्डलिनी जागृत करती है, मतलब क्या आप के लिए ये रोज क्रिया है

----------


## nitin

शुक्रिया जलवा जी आप हमारे इस सूत्र को भेट दी 
क्या आप ने कभी सोचा नहीं यह सब करने का 

शुक्रिया सेक्सी देव आपभी काफी जानकारी रखते इन सबके बारे में

----------


## brokenarrow

आप उसके लिए पूज्य गुरुदेव narayandat  श्रीमाली की पुस्तक'' कुण्डलिनी जागरण ''पढ़िए.....आपको काफी कुछ जानकारी मिलेगी.....बाकि कुण्डलिनी जागरण बहुत ही विरल मनुष्य ही कर सकते हे...woh भी अगर इश्वर की कृपा और yogya guru  mila तो बाकि सब बाते बेकार है. और आपको और referance  देता हु....गणेशपुरी नामक जगह है मुंबई के पास.. वहा एक स्वामी नित्यानंद जी ने कुंडली जागरण के लिए बहुत ही अभ्यास kiya है unki एक पुस्तक है ''chidvilasshakti'' voh भी acchi kitab है woh पढ़िए.....

----------


## sonie

> मेरे काका जो की मंत्र विद्या जानते है , उनका कहना है की पहले ध्यान में चित्त लगाओ , उसके पश्चात् कुण्डलिनी जागृत करने में ज्यादा समय नहीं लगेगा , लेकिन इस क्रिया के वक्त खुदपर अपना कोई काबू नहीं रहता, उसमे आप अपने आप अनेक प्रकार की योगासन तथा जोर जोर से हिलना, इस प्रकार की क्रिया होती है, इसे कंट्रोल करना हमारे बस में नहीं और इसे अगर छेड़े तो हम ध्यान में जहा तक पहुचते है वही फस जाते है, जिसके कारन हमें पागल भी समझा जाता है, इसलिए यह क्रिया किसी सिद्ध पुरुष के मार्गदर्शन तथा उनके सामने ही करनी चाहिए
> 
> बाबा रामदेव ने भी उनके अंतरराष्ट्रीय सम्मलेन में इसका जिक्र किया था, वह तथा उनके स्वामी साथी एक साथ कुण्डलिनी जागरण करने बैठे , तब उनमेसे २ स्वामी जोर जोर से उचक रहे थे , बाद में उन्हें शांत किया गया 
> साथ में वह यह कहते है की ध्यान में अगर वेद, मंत्र इनके विचार आते है, तो हम वेद, मंत्र को धारण करते है, 
> 
> और बाबा सिद्ध सियाग महाराज जो जी.एस.एस.वाई. चलते है, वह शक्तिपाठ से उनके शिष्यों की कुण्डलिनी जागृत करते है, उनका कहना है की इससे आप के सारे रोग दूर हो जाते है, आप ब्रम्हांड में घूमते है, हमें उस अद्भुत शक्ति का अनुभव मिलता है.
> इन सब बातो से मेरी उत्सुकता बढती जा रही है, तथा मार्गदर्शन ना होने से कुण्डलिनी जागृत करने बैठ भी नहीं सकता, कृपया सोनीजी आप इन सबसे गुजर चुकी है, तो हमें क्या करना चाहिए अब ये बताये 
> 
> क्या आप अब भी कुण्डलिनी जागृत करती है, मतलब क्या आप के लिए ये रोज क्रिया है


जितने भी गुरु और महात्मा हैं सब अपनी अपनी जगह सही हैं | आपके काकाश्री भी जो कह रहे हैं वो भी सत्य है.  यह एक ऐसा  अनुभव है जो कभी कभी ऐसे व्यक्तियों को हो भी जाता है जो साधना के मार्ग पर कभी चले नही, कभी कोई ध्यान, आसन, प्राणायाम नहीं किया... शायद पिछले शुभ कर्मों के प्रताप से उनके सभी चक्र पूर्णतया जागृत थे - किसी एक ऐसे क्षण में वे अनायास अपने सहस्रार से जुड़े और कुण्डलिनी जग गयी...

ये भी सही है कि अगर आपको कभी कोई सिद्ध पुरुष मिल जाए तो वो शक्तिपात द्वारा आपके समस्त चक्रों और सुषुम्ना को खोल सकते हैं...

वैसे आप स्वयं भी सचेष्ट हो अपने ध्येय को प्राप्त कर सकते हैं...जरुरत है शांत मन से साधना में जुट जाने की और साथ ही यह याद रखने की कि 'धीरे धीरे रे मना.. ' तथा 'कर्मन्येवाधिकारस  ते मा फलेषु कदाचन...'

मेरे नित्य कर्म का एक अभिन्न अंग है ये क्रिया जो ध्यानावस्था में करती हूँ. 

अगर आप चाहेंगे तो मैं अपनी मंद बुधि के अनुसार आपका मार्गदर्शन करने कि चेष्टा करुँगी..

----------


## rajaji21

dear us book ka naam chitsaktivilas h ji jo swami mukta nand ke anubhvo ko lekar likhi gai h.

----------


## mungerilal

dear its a long process, do yoga and meditation daily,after 3 years u will be able to do practice of kundalini jagran

----------


## nitin

आप सभी का बहोत बहोत धन्यवाद् , अभी तो मै ध्यान तथा योग कर रहा हु , इसका सराव रोज कर रहा हु , 
सोनीजी आपने बताया नहीं क्या आप की रोज का कार्यक्रम है कुंडली जागृत करना , है तो आपको पहली बार जितना ही श्रम वक्त लगता है

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*कुण्डलिनी शक्ति
परमपिता का अर्द्धनारीश्वर भाग  शक्ति कहलाता है यह ईश्वर की पराशक्ति है  (प्रबल लौकिक ऊर्जा शक्ति)। जिसे हम राधा, सीता, दुर्गा या काली आदि के नाम  से पूजते हैं। इसे ही भारतीय योगदर्शन में  कुण्डलिनी कहा गया है। यह  दिव्य शक्ति मानव शरीर में मूलाधार में (रीढ की हड्डी का निचला हिस्सा)   सुषुप्तावस्था में  रहती है। यह रीढ की हड्डी के आखिरी हिस्से के चारों ओर  साढे तीन आँटे लगाकर कुण्डली मारे  सोए हुए सांप की तरह सोई रहती है।  इसीलिए यह कुण्डलिनी कहलाती है। 
जब कुण्डलिनी जाग्रत  होती है तो यह सहस्त्रार में स्थित अपने स्वामी से  मिलने के लिये ऊपर की ओर उठती है। जागृत  कुण्डलिनी पर समर्थ सद्गुरू का  पूर्ण नियंत्रण होता है, वे ही उसके वेग को अनुशासित एवं नियंत्रित करते  हैं। गुरुकृपा  रूपी शक्तिपात दीक्षा से कुण्डलिनी शक्ति जाग्रत होकर ६  चक्रों का भेदन करती हुई  सहस्त्रार तक पहुँचती है। कुण्डलिनी द्वारा जो  योग करवाया जाता है उससे मनुष्य के सभी  अंग पूर्ण स्वस्थ  हो जाते हैं।  साधक का जो अंग बीमार या कमजोर होता है मात्र उसी की यौगिक क्रियायें   ध्यानावस्था में होती हैं एवं कुण्डलिनी शक्ति उसी बीमार अंग का योग करवाकर  उसे पूर्ण स्वस्थ कर  देती है।  
इससे मानव शरीर  पूर्णतः रोगमुक्त हो जाता है तथा साधक ऊर्जा युक्त होकर  आगे की आध्यात्मिक यात्रा हेतु  तैयार हो जाता है। शरीर के रोग मुक्त होने  के सिद्धयोग ध्यान के दौरान जो बाह्य लक्षण हैं उनमें  यौगिक क्रियाऐं जैसे   दायं-बायें हिलना, कम्पन, झुकना, लेटना, रोना,  हंसना, सिर का तेजी से  धूमना, ताली  बजाना, हाथों एवं शरीर की  अनियंत्रित गतियाँ, तेज रोशनी या  रंग दिखाई देना या  अन्य कोई आसन, बंध, मुद्रा या प्राणायाम की स्थिति आदि  मुख्यतः होती हैं ।
* 
*मानव शरीर आत्मा का भौतिक घर 
                  हमारे ऋषियों ने गहन शोध के  बाद इस सिद्धान्त को  स्वीकार किया कि जो ब्रह्माण्ड में है, वही सब कुछ पिण्ड (शरीर) में है। इस  प्रकार मूलाधार चक्र से  आज्ञा चक्र  तक का जगत माया का और आज्ञा चक्र से  लेकर सहस्त्रार तक का जगत परब्रह्म का है।
                  वैदिक ग्रन्थों में  लिखा है कि मानव शरीर  आत्मा का  भौतिक घर मात्र है। आत्मा सात प्रकार के कोषों से ढकी हुई हैः- १- अन्नमय  कोष  (द्रव्य, भौतिक शरीर के रूप  में जो भोजन करने से स्थिर रहता है), २-   प्राणामय कोष (जीवन शक्ति), ३-  मनोमय कोष (मस्तिष्क जो स्पष्टतः बुद्धि  से भिन्न है), ४- विज्ञानमय कोष (बुद्धिमत्ता), ५- आनन्दमय कोष (आनन्द या  अक्षय आनन्द जो शरीर या दिमाग से  सम्बन्धित नहीं होता),  ६- चित्मय कोष  (आध्यात्मिक बुद्धिमत्ता)  तथा ७- सत्मय कोष (अन्तिम अवस्था जो अनन्त के  साथ मिल जाती है)। मनुष्य के आध्यात्मिक  रूप से पूर्ण विकसित  होने के  लिये सातों कोषों का पूर्ण विकास होना अति आवश्यक है।
                  प्रथम चार कोष जो मानवता में चेतन हो  चुके हैं शेष तीन   आध्यात्मिक कोश जो मानवता में चेतन होना बाकी हैं उपरोक्त सातों काषों के  पूर्ण  विकास को ही ध्यान में  रखकर महर्षि श्री अरविन्द ने भविष्यवाणी की  है कि “आगामी मानव जाति दिव्य शरीर (देह) धारण करेगी”। 
                  श्री अरविन्द ने अपनी  फ्रैन्च सहयोगी शिष्या के साथ, जो   माँ के नाम से जानी जाती  थीं, अपनी ध्यान की अवस्थाओं के दौरान यह महसूस   किया कि अन्तिम विकास केवल तभी हो सकता है जब लौकिक चेतना (जिसे उन्होंने  कृष्ण की  अधिमानसिक शक्ति  कहा है) पृथ्वी पर अवतरित हो।  
                  साधक की कुण्डलिनी चेतन होकर सहस्त्रार  में लय हो जाती है,  इसी को मोक्ष कहा गया है।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*कुंडलिनी जागरण  का अर्थ है मनुष्य को प्राप्त महानशक्ति को जाग्रत करना। यह शक्ति सभी  मनुष्यों में सुप्त पड़ी रहती है। कुण्डली शक्ति उस ऊर्जा का नाम है जो हर  मनुष्य में जन्मजात पायी जाती है। यह शक्ति बिना किसी भेदभाव के हर मनुष्य  को प्राप्त है। इसे जगाने के लिए प्रयास या साधना करनी पड़ती है। जिस  प्रकार एक नन्हें से बीज में वृक्ष बनने की शक्ति या क्षमता होती है। ठीक  इसी प्रकार मनुष्य में महान बनने की, सर्वसमर्थ बनने की एवं शक्तिशाली बनने  की क्षमता होती है। कुंडली जागरण के लिए साधक को शारीरिक, मानसिक एवं  आत्मिक स्तर पर साधना या प्रयास पुरुषार्थ करना पड़ता है। जप, तप,  व्रत-उपवास, पूजा-पाठ, योग आदि के माध्यम से साधक अपनी शारीरिक एवं मानसिक,  अशुद्धियों, कमियों और बुराइयों को दूर कर सोई पड़ी शक्तियों को जगाता है।  अत: हम कह सकते हैं कि विभिन्न उपायों से अपनी अज्ञात, गुप्त एवं सोई पड़ी  शक्तियों का जागरण ही कुंडली जागरण है। योग और अध्यात्म की भाषा में इस  कुंडलीनी शक्ति का निवास रीढ़ की हड्डी के समानांतर स्थित छ: चक्रों में  माना गया है। कुण्डलिनी की शक्ति के मूल तक पहुंचने के मार्ग में छ: फाटक  है अथवा कह सकते हैं कि छ: ताले लगे हुए है। यह फाटक या ताले खोलकर ही कोई  जीव उन शक्ति केंद्रों तक पहुंच सकता है। इन छ: अवरोधों को आध्यात्मिक भाषा  में षट्-चक्र कहते हैं। ये चक्र क्रमश: इस प्रकार है: मूलधार चक्र,  स्वाधिष्ठान चक्र, मणिपुर चक्र, अनाहत चक्र, विशुद्धाख्य चक्र, आज्ञाचक्र।  साधक क्रमश: एक-एक चक्र को जाग्रत करते हुए। अंतिम आज्ञाचक्र तक पहुंचता  है। मूलाधार चक्र से प्रारंभ होकर आज्ञाचक्र तक की सफलतम यात्रा ही  कुण्डलिनी जागरण कहलाता है।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*ब्रह्माजी के दो प्रत्नियाँ थीं । प्रथम गायत्री दूसरी सावित्री । इसे  अलंकारिक प्रतिपादन में ज्ञान चेतना और पदार्थ सम्पदा कहा जा सकता है ।  इनमें एक परा प्रकृति है, दूसरी अपरा । परा  प्रकृति के अन्तर्गत मन, बुद्धि, चित्त, अहंकार-अहंकार चतुष्टय, ऋतम्भरा  प्रज्ञा आदि का ज्ञान क्षेत्र आता है । दूसरी पत्नी सावित्री । इसे अपरा  प्रकृति, पदार्थ चेतना, जड़ प्रकृति कहा जाता है । पदार्थों की समस्त  हलचलें-गतिविधियाँ उसी पर निर्भर हैं ।  

परमाणुओं की भ्रमणकारी, रसायनों की प्रभावशीलता, विद्युत ताप, प्रकाश,  चुम्बकत्व, ईश्वर आदि उसी के भाग हैं । पदार्थ विज्ञान इन्हीं साधनों को काम  में लाकर अगणित आविष्कार करने और सुविधा साधन उत्पन्न करने में लगा हुआ है  । इसी प्रकृति को सावित्री कहते हैं । कुण्डलिनी इसी दूसरी शक्ति का नाम  है ।  

दूसरी शक्ति सावित्री-पदार्थ शक्ति, क्रियाशीलता इस अपरा प्रकृति से ही  प्राणियों को शरीर संचालन होता है और संसार की प्रगति चक्र चलता है । शरीर  में श्वास-प्रश्वास, रक्त-संचार, निद्रा-जागृति, पाचन-विसर्जन,  ऊष्मा-ऊर्जा, विद्युत प्रवाह अगणित क्रियाकलाप काया के क्षेत्र में चलते  हैं ।  

संसार का हर आदि पदार्थ क्रियाशील है । उत्पादन , अभिवर्धन और परिवर्तन  का गतिचक्र इस सृष्टि में अनवरत गति से चलता है । प्राणी और पदार्थ सभी  अपने-अपने ढंग से प्रगति पथ पर द्रुतगति से दौड़ रहे हैं । विकास की दिशा  में कण-कण को धकेला जा रहा है । निष्क्रियता को सक्रियता के रूप में बदलने  का प्रेरणा केन्द्र जिस महत्व में सन्निहित है, उसे अपरा प्रकृति कहते हैं ।  सत, रज, तम-पंचतत्व तन्मात्राएँ आदि का सूत्र संचालन यही शक्ति करती है ।  सिद्धियाँ और वरदान इसी के अनुग्रह से मिलते हैं । ब्राह्माजी की द्वितीय  पत्नी सावित्री इसी को कहते हैं।  

 * मनुष्य शरीर में आरोग्य, दीर्घजीवन, बलिष्ठता, स्फूर्ति,  साहसिकता,सौन्दर्य आदि अगणित विशेषताओं इसी पर निर्भर हैं । यों इसका  विस्तार तो सर्वत्र है, पर पृथ्वी में ध्रुव केन्द्र में और शरीर के  मूलाधार चक्र में इसका विशेष केन्द्र है साधना प्रयोजन में इसी को  कुण्डलिनी शक्ति कहते हैं ।  

गायत्री और सावित्री दोनों परस्पर पूरक हैं । इनके मध्य कोई  प्रतिद्वन्दिता नहीं है । गंगा-जमुना की तरह ब्रह्म हिमालय की इन्हें दो  निर्झरिणी कह सकते हैं । सच तो यह है कि दोनों अविच्छन्न रूप से एक-दूसरे  के साथ गूँथी हुई हैं । इन्हें एक प्राण दो शरीर कहना चाहिए । ब्रह्मज्ञानी  को भी रक्त-मांस का शरीर और उसक निर्वाह का साधन चाहिए । पदार्थों का  सूत्र संचालन चेतन के बिना सम्भव नहीं ।  

इस प्रकार यह सृष्टिक्रम दोनों के संयुक्त प्रयास से चल रहा है ।  जड़-चेतन का संयोग बिखर जाय, तो फिर दोनों में से एक का भी अस्तित्व शेष न  रहेगा । दोनों अपने मूल कारण में विलीन हो जाएँगे । इसे सृष्टि के, प्रगति  रथ के दो पहिये कहना चाहिए । एक के बिना दूसरा निरर्थक है । अपंग  तत्त्वज्ञानी और मूढ़ मति, नर-पशु दोनों ही अधूरे हैं ।  

शरीर में दो भुजाएँ, दो पैर, दो आँखें, दो फेफड़े, दो गुर्दे आदि हैं ।  ब्रह्म शरीर भी अपनी दो शक्ति धाराओं के सहारे यह सृष्टि प्रपंच संजोये  हुए हैं, इन्हें उसकी दो पत्नियाँ, दो धाराएँ आदि किसी भी शब्द प्रयोग के  सहारे ठीक तरह वस्तुस्थिति को समझने का प्रयोजन पूरा किया जा सकता है । 

 पत्नी शब्द अलंकार मात्र है । चेतन सत्ता का कुटुम्ब परिवार मनुष्यों  जैसा कहाँ है? अग्नि तत्व की दो विशेषताएँ हैं-गर्मी और रोशनी । कोई चाहे  तो इन्हें अग्नि की दो पत्नियाँ कह सकते हैं । सरस्वती को कहीं ब्रह्मा की  पत्नी, कहीं पुत्री कहा गया है । इसे स्थूल मनुष्य व्यवहार जैसा नहीं समझना  चाहिए । यह अलंकारिक वर्णन मात्र उपमा भर के लिए है । आत्म-शक्ति को  गायत्री और वस्तु-शक्ति को सावित्री कहते हैं । सावित्री साधना को  कुण्डलिनी जागरण कहते हैं । उसमें शरीरगत प्राण ऊर्जा की प्रसुप्ति, विकृति  के निवारण का प्रयास होता है । बिजली व सावित्री के समन्वय के साधना की  समग्र आवश्यकता पूरी होती है ।  

नित्यकर्म में, संध्यावन्दन में की जाने वाली गायत्री उपासना सामान्य  है । कुण्डलिनी जागरण के लिए गायत्री की उच्चस्तरीय उपासना का क्रम अपनाना  पड़ता है । इसे जड़ और चेतन को परस्पर बाँधे रहने वाली सूत्र श्रृंखला कह  सकते हैं । प्रकारान्तर से यह प्राण प्रवाह है जो व्यष्टि और समष्टि की  समस्त हलचलों का संचालन करता है । 

 नर और नारी अपनी जगह पर अपनी स्थिति में समर्थ होते हुए भी अपूर्ण हैं  । इन दोनों को समीप लाने और घनिष्ठ बनाने में एक अविज्ञात चुम्बकीय शक्ति काम  करती रहती है । इसी के दबाव से युग्मों का बनना और प्रजनन क्रम चलना सम्भव  होता है । उदाहरण के लिए इन नर और नारी के बीच घनिष्ठता उत्पन्न करने वाले  चुम्बकीय धारा प्रवाह को कुण्डलिनी की एक चिनगारी कह सकते हैं।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*कुण्डलिनी में षठ चक्र और उनका भेदन
*कुण्डलिनी योग अंतर्गत शक्तिपात विधान का वर्णन अनेक ग्रंथों में मिलता है । *योग वशिष्ठ, तेजबिन्दूनिषद्, योग चूड़ामणि, ज्ञान संकलिनी तंत्र, शिव  पुराण, देवी भागवत, शाण्डिपनिषद, मुक्तिकोपनिषद, हठयोग संहिता, कुलार्णव  तंत्र, योगनी तंत्र, घेरंड संहिता, कंठ श्रुति ध्यान बिन्दूपनिषद, रुद्र  यामल तंत्र, योग कुण्डलिनी उपनिषद्, शारदा तिलक आदि* ग्रंथों में इस विद्या के विभिन्न पहलुओं पर प्रकाश डाला गया है ।  

फिर भी वह सर्वांगपूर्ण नहीं है कि उस उल्लेख के सहारे कोई अजनबी  व्यक्ति साधना करके सफलता प्राप्त कर सके । पात्रता युक्त अधिकारी साधक और  अनुभवी सुयोग्य मार्ग-दर्शन की आवश्यकता को ध्यान में रखते हुए ही ग्रंथों  में इस गूढ़ विद्या पर प्रायः संकेत ही किये गये हैं ।   

योरोपियन तांत्रिकों में जोकव बोहम की ख्याति कुण्डलिनी साधकों के रूप  में रही है । उनके जर्मन शिष्य जान जार्ज गिचेल की लिखी पुस्तक 'थियोसॉफिक  प्रोक्टिका' में चक्र संस्थानों का विशद वर्णन है जिसे उन्होंने अनुसंधानों  और अभ्यासों के आधार पर लिखा है । जैफरी हडस्वन ने इस संदर्भ में गहरी  खोजें की हैं और आत्म विज्ञान एंव भौतिक विज्ञान के समन्वयात्मक आधार लेकर  चक्रों में सन्निहित शक्ति और उसके उभार उपयोग के सम्बन्ध में  विस्तारपूर्वक प्रकाश डाला है ।   

कुण्डलिनी साधना को अनेक स्थानों पर षट्चक्र वेधन की साधना भी कहते हैं ।   
पंचकोशी साधना या पंचाग्नि विद्या भी गायत्री की कुण्डलिनी या सावित्री  साधना के ही रूप हैं । एम.ए.एक डिग्री है इसे हिन्दी अंग्रेजी, सिविक्स,  इकॉनॉमिक्स किसी भी विषय से प्राप्त किया जा सकता है । उसी प्रकार  आत्म-तत्व, आत्म शक्ति एक है, उसे प्राप्त करने के लिए विवेचन विश्लेषण और  साधना विधान भिन्न हो सकते हैं । इसमें किसी तरह का विरोधाभास नहीं है ।  

*तैत्तरीय आरण्यक में चक्रों को देवलोक एवं देव संस्थान कहा गया  । शंकराचार्य कृत आनन्द लहरी के १७ वें श्लोक में भी ऐसा ही प्रतिपादन है ।* 

योग दर्शन समाधिपाद का ३६वाँ सूत्र है-   
*'विशोकाया ज्योतिष्मती'*  
इसमें शोक संतापों का हरण करने वाली ज्योति शक्ति के रूप में कुण्डलिनी शक्ति की ओर संकेत है ।  

इस समस्त शरीर को-सम्पूर्ण जीवन कोशों को-महाशक्ति की प्राण प्रक्रिया  संम्भाले हुए हैं । उस प्रक्रिया के दो ध्रुव-दो खण्ड हैं । एक को चय  प्रक्रिया (एनाबॉलिक एक्शन) कहते हैं । इसी को दार्शनिक भाषा में  शिव एवं शक्ति भी कहा जाता है । शिव क्षेत्र सहस्रार तथा शक्ति क्षेत्र मूलाधार कहा गया है । इन्हें परस्पर जोड़ने वाली, परिभ्रमणिका शक्ति का नाम कुण्डलिनी है ।  
सहस्रार और मूलाधार का क्षेत्र विभाजन करते हुए मनीषियों ने मूलाधार से  लेकर कण्ठ पर्यन्त का क्षेत्र एवं चक्र संस्थान 'शक्ति' भाग बताया है और  कण्ठ से ऊपर का स्थान 'शिव' देश कहा है ।  

*मूलाद्धाराद्धि षट्चक्रं शक्तिरथानमूदीरतम   । *  
*कण्ठादुपरि मूर्द्धान्तं शाम्भव स्थानमुच्यते॥* -वराहश्रुति  
मूलाधार से कण्ठपर्यन्त शक्ति का स्थान है । कण्ठ से ऊपर से मस्तक तक शाम्भव स्थान है । यह बात पहले कही जा चुकी है ।  

मूलाधार से सहस्रार तक की,  काम  बीज से ब्रह्म बीज तक की यात्रा को ही महायात्रा कहते हैं । योगी इसी  मार्ग को पूरा करते हुए परम लक्ष्य तक पहुँचते हैं । जीव, सत्ता, प्राण,  शक्ति का निवास जननेन्द्रिय मूल में है । प्राण उसी भूमि में रहने वाले रज  वीर्य से उत्पन्न होते हैं । ब्रह्म सत्ता का निवास ब्रह्मलाक  में-ब्रह्मरन्ध्र में माना गया है । यह द्युलोक-देवलोक स्वर्गलोक है  आत्मज्ञान का ब्रह्मज्ञान का सूर्य इसी लोक में निवास करता है । कमल पुष्प  पर विराजमान ब्रह्म जी-कैलाशवासी शिव और शेषशायी विष्णु का निवास जिस मस्तिष्क मध्य केन्द्र में है-उसी नाभिक (न्यूविलस) को सहस्रार कहते हैं ।  

आत्म साक्षात्कार की प्रक्रिया यहीं सम्पन्न होती है । पतन के स्खलन के  गर्त में पड़ी क्षत-विक्षत आत्म सत्ता अब उर्ध्वगामी होती है तो उसका  लक्ष्य इसी ब्रह्मलोक तक, सूर्यलोक तक पहुँचना होता है । योगाभ्यास का परम  पुरुषार्थ इसी निमित्त किया जाता है । कुण्डलिनी जागरण का उद्देश्य यही है ।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

आत्मोत्कर्ष की महायात्रा जिस मार्ग से होती है उसे मेरुदण्ड या सुषुम्ना कहते हैं । उसका एक सिरा मस्तिष्क का-दूसरा काम  केन्द्र का स्पर्श करता है । कुण्डलिनी साधना की समस्त गतिविधियाँ प्रायः  इसी क्षेत्र को परिष्कृत एवं सरल बनाने के लिए हैं । इड़ा पिंगला के प्राण  प्रवाह इसी क्षेत्र को दुहराने के लिए नियोजित किये जाते हैं । साबुन पानी  में कपड़े धोये जाते हैं । झाड़ू झाड़न से कमरे की सफाई होती है । इड़ा  पिंगला के माध्यम से किये जाने वाले नाड़ी शोधन प्राणायाम मेरुदण्ड का  संशोधन करने के लिए है । इन दोनों ऋणात्मक और धनात्मक शक्तियों का उपयोग  सृजनात्मक उद्देश्य से भी होता है । 

इमारतें बनाने वाले कारीगर कुछ समय नींव खोद का गड्डा करते हैं, इसके बाद ही दीवार चुनने के काम में लग जाते हैं । इसी प्रकार इड़ा पिंगला संशोधन और सृजन का दुहरा काम  करते हैं । जो आवश्यक है उसे विकसित करने में वे कुशल माली की भूमिका  निभाते हैं । यों आरंभ में जमीन जोतने जैसा ध्वंसात्मक कार्य भी उन्हीं को  करना पड़ता है पर यह उत्खनन निश्चित रूप से उन्नयन के लिए होता है ।  

माली भूमि खोदने, खर-पतवार उखाड़ने, पौधे की काट-छाँट करने का काम  करते समय ध्वंस में संलग्न प्रतीत होता है, पर खाद पानी देने, रखवाली करने  में उसकी उदार सृजनशीलता का भी उपयोग होता है । इड़ा पिंगला के माध्यम से  सुषम्ना क्षेत्र में काम करने वाली प्राण विद्युत का विशिष्ट संचार क्रम प्रस्तुत करके कुण्डलिनी जागरण की साधना सम्पन्न की जाती है ।  

मेरुदण्ड को राजमार्ग-महामार्ग कहते हैं । इसे धरती से स्वर्ग पहुँचने  का देवयान मार्ग कहा गया है । इस यात्रा के मध्य में सात लोक हैं । इस्लाम  धर्म के सातवें आसमान पर खुदा का निवास माना गया है । ईसाई धर्म में भी  इससे मिलती-जुलती मान्यता है । हिन्दू धर्म के *भूःभुवःस्वःतपःमह  सत्यम्* यह  सात लोक प्रसिद्ध है । आत्मा और परमात्मा के मध्य इन्हें विराम स्थल माना  गया है । लम्बी मंजिलें पूरा करने के लिए लगातार ही नहीं चला जाता ।  बीच-बीच में विराम भी लेने होते हैं । रेलगाड़ी गन्तव्य स्थान तक बीच के  स्टेशनों पर रुकती-कोयला, पानी लेती चलती है । इन विराम स्थलों को 'चक्र '  कहा गया है ।  

चक्रों की व्याख्या दो रूपों में होती है, एक अवरोध के रूप में दूसरे  अनुदान के रूप में महाभारत में चक्रव्यूह की कथा है । अभिमन्यु उसमें फँस  गया था । वेधन कला की समुचित जानकारी न होने से वह मारा गया था । चक्रव्यूह  में सात परकोटे होते हैं । इस अलंकारिक प्रसंग को आत्मा का सात चक्रों में  फँसा होना कह सकते हैं । भौतिक आकर्षणों की, भ्राँतियों की विकृतियों की  चहारदीवारी के रूप में भी चक्रों की गणना होती है । इसलिए उसके वेधन का  विधान बताया गया है ।  

रामचन्द्रजी ने बाली को मार सकने की अपने क्षमता का प्रमाण सुग्रीव को  दिया था । उन्होंने सात ताड़ वृक्षों का एक बाण से वेधकर दिखाया था । इसे  चक्रवेधन की उपमा दी जा सकती है । भागवत माहात्य में धुन्धकारी प्रेत के  बाँस की सात गाँठें फोड़ते हुए सातवें दिन कथा प्रभाव से देव देहधारी होने  की कथा है । इसे चक्रवेधन का संकेत समझा जा सकता है ।  

चक्रों को अनुदान केन्द्र इसलिए कहा जाता है कि उनके अन्तराल में दिव्य  सम्पदाएँ भरी पड़ी हैं । उन्हें ईश्वर ने चक्रों की तिजोरियों में इसलिए  बन्द करके छोड़ा है कि प्रौढ़ता, पात्रता की स्थिति आने पर ही उन्हें खोलने  उपयोग करने का अवसर मिले कुपात्रता अयोग्यता की स्थिति में बहुमूल्य साधन  मिलने पर तो अनर्थ ही होता है । कुसंस्कारी संताने उत्तराधिकारी में मिली  बहुमूल्य सम्पदा से दुर्व्यसन अपनानी और विनाश पथ पर तेजी से बढ़ती हैं ।  छोटे बच्चों को बहुमूल्य जेबर पहना देने से उनकी जान जोखिम का खतरा उत्पन्न  हो जाता है ।  

धातुओं की खदानें जमीन की ऊपरी परत पर बिखरी नहीं होती, उन्हें प्राप्त  करने के लिए गहरी खुदाई करनी पड़ती है । मोती प्राप्त करने के लिए लिए  समुद्र में गहरे गोते लगाने पड़ते हैं । यह अवरोध इसलिए है कि साहसी एवं  सुयोग्य सत्पात्रों को ही विभूतियों को वैभव मिल सके । मेरुदण्ड में  अवस्थित चक्रों को ऐसी सिद्धियों का केन्द्र माना गया है जिनकी भौतिक और  आत्मिक प्रगति के लिए नितान्त आवश्यकता रहती है ।  

चक्रवेधन, चक्रशोधन, चक्र परिष्कार, चक्र जागरण आदि नामों से बताये गये  विवेचनों एवं विधानों में कहा गया है कि इस प्रयास से अदक्षताओं एवं  विकृतियों का निराकरण होता है । जो उपयुक्त है उसकी अभिवृद्धि का पथ  प्रशस्त होता है । सत्प्रवृत्तियों के अभिवर्धन, दुष्प्रवृत्तियों के दमन  में यह चक्रवेधन विधान कितना उपयोगी एवं सहायक है इसकी चर्चा करते हुए  शारदा तिलक ग्रंथ के टीकाकार ने 'आत्म विवेक' नामक किसी साधना ग्रंथ का  उदाहरण प्रस्तुत किया है । कहा गया है कि-  

*गुदलिङान्तरे चक्रमाधारं तु चतुर्दलम् ।  
परमः सहजस्तद्वदानन्दो वीरपूर्वकः॥  
योगानन्दश्च तस्य स्यादीशानादिदले फलम् ।  
स्वाधिष्ठानं लिंगमूले षट्पत्रञ्त्र् क्रमस्य तु॥  
पूर्वादिषु दलेष्वाहुः फलान्येतान्यनुक्  मात् ।  
प्रश्रयः क्रूरता गर्वों नाशो मूच्छर् ततः परम्॥  
अवज्ञा स्यादविश्वासो जीवस्य चरतो धु्रवम् ।  
नाभौ दशदलं चक्रं मणिपूरकसंज्ञकम् ।*
 *सुषुप्तिरत्र तृष्णा स्यादीष्र्या पिशुनता तथा॥  
लज्ज् भयं घृणा मोहः कषायोऽथ विषादिता ।  
लौन्यं प्रनाशः कपटं वितर्कोऽप्यनुपित  ॥  
आश्शा प्रकाशश्चिन्ता च समीहा ममता ततः ।  
क्रमेण दम्भोवैकल्यं विवकोऽहंक्वतिस्त  ा॥  
फलान्येतानि पूर्वादिदस्थस्या  ्मनों जगुः ।  
कण्ठेऽस्ति भारतीस्थानं विशुद्धिः षोडशच्छदम्॥  
तत्र प्रणव उद्गीथो हुँ फट् वषट् स्वधा तथा ।  
स्वाहा नमोऽमृतं सप्त स्वराः षड्जादयो विष॥  
इति पूर्वादिपत्रस्थे फलान्यात्मनि षोडश॥ *

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*(१) गुदा और लिंग के बीच चार पंखुरियों वाला 'आधार चक्र' है । वहाँ वीरता और आनन्द भाव का निवास है ।  

(२) इसके बाद स्वाधिष्ठान चक्र लिंग मूल में है । उसकी छः पंखुरियाँ  हैं । इसके जाग्रत होने पर क्रूरता, गर्व, आलस्य, प्रमाद, अवज्ञा, अविश्वास  आदि दुर्गणों का नाश होता है ।  

(३) नाभि में दस दल वाला मणिचूर चक्र है । यह प्रसुप्त पड़ा रहे तो  तृष्णा, ईर्ष्या, चुगली, लज्जा, भय, घृणा, मोह, आदि कषाय-कल्मष मन में लड़  जमाये पड़े रहते हैं 
  * 
(४) हृदय स्थान में अनाहत चक्र है । यह बारह पंखरियों वाला है । यह  सोता रहे तो लिप्सा, कपट, तोड़-फोड़, कुतर्क, चिन्ता, मोह, दम्भ, अविवेक  अहंकार से भरा रहेगा । जागरण होने पर यह सब दुर्गुण हट जायेंगे । 

(५) कण्ठ में विशुद्धख्य चक्र यह सरस्वती का स्थान है । यह सोलह पंखुरियों वाला है । यहाँ सोलह कलाएँ सोलह विभतियाँ विद्यमान है 
  * 
(६) भू्रमध्य में आज्ञा चक्र है, यहाँ 'ॐ' उद्गीय, हूँ, फट, विषद,  स्वधा स्वहा, सप्त स्वर आदि का निवास है । इस आज्ञा चक्र का जागरण होने से  यह सभी शक्तियाँ जाग पड़ती हैं ।  

श्री हडसन ने अपनी पुस्तक 'साइन्स आव सीयर-शिप' में अपना मत व्यक्त  किया है । प्रत्यक्ष शरीर में चक्रों की उपस्थिति का परिचय तंतु गुच्छकों  के रूप में देखा जा सकता है । अन्तः दर्शियों का अनुभव इन्हें सूक्ष्म शरीर  में उपस्थिति दिव्य शक्तियों का केन्द्र संस्थान बताया है । 

 कुण्डलिनी के बारे में उनके पर्यवेक्षण का निष्कर्ष है कि वह एक  व्यापक चेतना शक्ति है । मनुष्य के मूलाधार चक्र में उसका सम्पर्क तंतु है  जो व्यक्ति सत्ता को विश्व सत्ता के साथ जोड़ता है । कुण्डलिनी जागरण से  चक्र संस्थानों में जागृति उत्पन्न होती है । उसके फलस्वरूप पारभौतिक (सुपर  फिजीकल) और भौतिक (फिजीकल) के बीच आदान-प्रदान का द्वार खुलता है । यही है  वह स्थिति जिसके सहारे मानवी सत्ता में अन्तर्हित दिव्य शक्तियों का जागरण  सम्भव हो सकता है ।  

चक्रों की जागृति मनुष्य के गुण, कर्म, स्वभाव को प्रभावित करती है ।  स्वाधिष्ठान की जागृति से मनुष्य अपने में नव शक्ति का संचार हुआ अनुभव  करता है उसे बलिष्ठता बढ़ती प्रतीत होती है । श्रम में उत्साह और गति में  स्फूर्ति की अभिवृद्धि का आभास मिलता है । मणिपूर चक्र से साहस और उत्साह  की मात्रा बढ़ जाती है । संकल्प दृढ़ होते हैं और पराक्रम करने के हौसले  उठते हैं । मनोविकार स्वयंमेव घटते हैं और परमार्थ प्रयोजनों में  अपेक्षाकृत अधिक रस मिलने लगता है । 

 अनाहत चक्र की महिमा हिन्दुओं से भी अधिक ईसाई धर्म के योगी बताते हैं  । हृदय स्थान पर गुलाब से फूल की भावना करते हैं और उसे महाप्रभु ईसा का  प्रतीक 'आईचीन' कनक कमल मानते हैं । भारतीय योगियों की दृष्टि से यह भाव  संस्थान है । कलात्मक उमंगें-रसानुभुति एवं कोमल संवेदनाओं का उत्पादक  स्रोत यही है । बुद्धि की वह परत जिसे विवेकशीलता कहते हैं । आत्मीयता का  विस्तार सहानुभूति एवं उदार सेवा सहाकारिता क तत्त्व इस अनाहत चक्र से ही  उद्भूत होते हैं 

  *कण्ठ में विशुद्ध चक्र है । इसमें बहिरंग स्वच्छता और अंतरंग  पवित्रता के तत्त्व रहते हैं । दोष व दुर्गुणों के निराकरण की प्रेरणा और  तदनुरूप संघर्ष क्षमता यहीं से उत्पन्न होती है । शरीरशास्त्र में थाइराइड  ग्रंथि और उससे स्रवित होने वाले हार्मोन के संतुलन-असंतुलन से उत्पन्न  लाभ-हानि की चर्चा की जाती है । अध्यात्मशास्त्र द्वारा प्रतिपादित विशुद्ध  चक्र का स्थान तो यहीं है, पर वह होता सूक्ष्म शरीर में है । उसमें  अतीन्द्रिय क्षमताओं के आधार विद्यमान हैं । लघु मस्तिष्क सिर के पिछले भाग  में है । अचेतन की विशिष्ट क्षमताएँ उसी स्थान पर मानी जाती हैं । 

 मेरुदण्ड में कंठ की सीध पर अवस्थित विशुद्ध चक्र इस चित्त संस्थान को  प्रभावित करता है । तदनुसार चेतना की अति महत्वपूर्ण परतों पर नियंत्रण  करने और विकसित एवं परिष्कृत कर सकने सूत्र हाथ में आ जाते हैं । नादयोग के  माध्यम से दिव्य श्रवण जैसी कितनी ही परोक्षानुभूतियाँ विकसित होने लगती  हैं ।  

सहस्रार की मस्तिष्क के मध्य भाग में है । शरीर संरचना में इस स्थान पर  अनेक महत्वपूर्ण ग्रंथियों से सम्बन्ध रैटिकुलर एक्टिवेटिंग सिस्टम का  अस्तित्व है । वहाँ से जैवीय विद्युत का स्वयंभू प्रवाह उभरता है । वे  धाराएँ मस्तिष्क के अगणित केन्द्रों की ओर दौड़ती हैं । इसमें से छोटी-छोटी  चिनगारियाँ तरंगों के रूप में उड़ती रहती हैं । उनकी संख्या की सही गणना  तो नहीं हो सकती, पर वे हैं हजारों । इसलिए हजार या हजारों का उद्बोधक  'सहस्रार' शब्द प्रयोग में लाया जाता है । सहस्रार चक्र का नामकरण इसी आधार पर हुआ है सहस्र फन वाले शेषनाग की परिकल्पना का यही आधार है ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

यह संस्थान ब्रह्माण्डीय चेतना के साथ सम्पर्क साधने में अग्रणी है इसलिए  उसे ब्रह्मरन्ध्र या ब्रह्मलोक भी कहते हैं । रेडियो एरियल की तहर हिन्दू  धर्मानुयायी इस स्थान पर शिखा रखाते और उसे सिर रूपी दुर्ग पर आत्मा  सिद्धान्तों को स्वीकृत किये जाने की विजय पताका बताते हैं । आज्ञाचक्र को  सहस्रार का उत्पादन केन्द्र कह सकते हैं ।  

सभी चक्र सुषुम्ना नाड़ी के अन्दर स्थित हैं तो भी वे समूचे नाड़ी  मण्डल को प्रभावित करते हैं । स्वचालित और एच्छिक दोनों की संचार  प्रणालियों पर इनका प्रभाव पड़ता है । अस्तु शरीर संस्थान के अवयवों के  चक्रों द्वारा र्निदेश पहुँचाये जा सकते हैं । साधारणतया यह कार्य अचेतन मन  करता है और उस पर अचेतन मस्तिष्क का कोई बस नहीं चलता है । रोकने की इच्छा  करने पर भी रक्त संचार रुकता नहीं और तेज करने की इच्छा होने पर भी उसमें  सफलता नहीं मिलती । अचेतन बड़ा दुराग्रही है अचेतन की बात सुनने की उसे  फुर्सत नहीं । उसकी मन मर्जी ही चलती है ऐसी दशा में मनुष्य हाथ-पैर चलाने  जैसे छोटे-मोटे  काम ही इच्छानुसार कर पाता है ।  

शरीर की अनैतिच्छक क्रिया पद्धति के सम्बन्ध में वह लाचार बना रहता है ।  इसी प्रकार अपनी आदत, प्रकृति रुचि, दिशा को बदलने के मन्सूबे भी एक कोने  पर रखे रह जाते हैं । ढर्रा अपने क्रम से चलता रहता है । ऐसी दशा में  व्यक्तित्व को परिष्कृत करने वाली और शरीर तथा मनः संस्थान में अभीष्ट  परिवर्तन करने वाली आकांक्षा प्रायः अपूर्ण एवं निष्फल रहती है ।   
चक्र संस्थान को यदि जाग्रत तथा नियंतरित किया जा सके तो आत्म जगत् पर  अपना अधिकार हो जाता है । यह आत्म विजय अपने ढंग की अद्भूत सफलता है । इसका  महत्व तत्त्वदर्शियों ने विश्व विजय से भी अधिक महत्वपूर्ण बताया है ।  

विश्व विजय कर लेने पर दूरवर्ती क्षेत्रों से समुचित लाभ उठाना सम्भव  नहीं हो सकता, उसकी सम्पदा का उपभोग, उपयोग कर सकने की अपने में सामर्थ्य  भी कहाँ है । किन्तु आत्म विजय के सम्बन्ध में ऐसी बात नहीं है । उसका  पूरा-पूरा लाभ उठाया जा सकता है । उस आधार पर बहिरंग और क्षेत्रों की  सम्पदा का प्रचुर लाभ अपने आप को मिल सकता है ।   

मेरुदण्ड को शरीर-शास्त्री स्पाइनल कामल कहते हैं । स्पाइनल एक्सिस एवं  वर्टीब्रल कॉलम-शब्द भी उसी के लिए प्रयुक्त होते हैं । मोटे तौर पर यह ३३  अस्थि घटकों से मिलकर बनी हुई एक पोली दण्डी भर है । इन हड्डियों को पृष्ठ  वंश-कशेरुका या 'वटिब्री' कहते हैं । स्थति के अनुरूप इनका पाँच भागों में  विभाजन किया जा सकता है ।   

* (१) ग्रीवा प्रदेश-सर्वाइकल रीजन-७ अस्थि खण्ड, (२) वक्ष  प्रदेश-डार्सल रीजन-१२ अस्थि खण्ड, (३) कटि प्रदेश-लम्बर रीजन-५ अस्थि  खण्ड, (४) त्रिक या वस्तिगह-सेक्रल रीजन-५ अस्थि खण्ड, (५) चेचु  प्रदेश-काक्सीजियल रीजन-४ अस्थि खण्ड ।* 

मेरुदण्ड पोला है । उससे अस्थि खण्डों के बीच में होता हुआ यह छिद्र  नीचे से ऊपर तक चला गया है । इसी के भीतर सुषुम्ना नाड़ी विद्यमान है ।  मेरुदण्ड के उर्पयुक्त पाँच प्रदेश सुषुम्ना में अवस्थित पाँच चक्रों से  सम्बन्धित हैं-*(१) मूलाधार चक्र-चेचु प्रदेश (२) स्वाधिष्ठान-त्रिक  प्रदेश (३) मणिपूर-कटि प्रदेश (४) बनाहत-वक्ष प्रदेश (५) विशुद्धि-ग्रीवा  प्रदेश छठे आज्ञा चक्र* का स्थान मेरुदण्ड में नहीं आता ।  

सहस्रार का सम्बन्ध भी रीढ़ की हड्डी से सीधा नहीं है । इतने पर भी  सूक्ष्म शरीर का सुषुम्ना मेरुदण्ड पाँच रीढ़ वाले और दो बिना रीढ़ वाले  सभी सातों चक्रों को एही श्रृंखला में बाँधे हुए है । सूक्ष्म शरीर की  सुषुम्ना में यह सातों चक्र जंजीर की कड़ियों की तरह परस्पर पूरी तरह  सम्बन्ध हैं ।   

यहाँ यह तथ्य भली-भाँति स्मरण रखा जाना चाहिए कि शरीर विज्ञान के  अंतर्गत वर्णित प्लेक्सस, नाड़ी गुच्छक और चक्र एक नहीं है यद्यपि उनके साथ  पारस्परिक तारतम्य जोड़ा जा सकता है । यों इन गुच्छकों की भी शरीर में  विशेष स्थिति है और उनकी कायिक और  _मानसिक_ स्वास्थ्य को प्रभावित करने वाली प्रतिक्रिया होती रहती है ।  

शरीरशास्त्र के अनुसार प्रमुख नाड़ी गुच्छकों (प्लेक्ससेज) में १३ प्रधान हैं । उनके नाम हैं  *(१)  हिपेटिक (२) सर्वाकल (३) बाँकियल (४) काक्जीजियल (५) लम्बर (६) सेक्रल (७)  कार्डियक (८) इपिगेस्टि्रक (९) इसोफैजियल (१०) फेरेन्जियल (११) पलमोनरी  (१२) लिंगुअल (१३) प्रोस्टटिक ।*  

इन गुच्छकों में शरीर यात्रा में उपयोगी भूमिका सम्पन्न करते रहने के  अतिरिक्त कुछ विलक्षण विशेषतायें भी पाई जाती हैं । उनसे यह प्रतीत होता है  कि उनके साथ कुछ रहस्यमय तथ्य भी जुड़े हुए हैं । यह सूक्ष्म शरीर के  दिव्य चक्रों के सान्निध्य से उत्पन्न होने वाला प्रभाव ही कहा गया जा सकता  है ।   

'चक्र' शक्ति संचरण के एक व्यवस्थित, सुनिश्चित क्रम को कहते हैं ।  वैज्ञानिक क्षेत्र में विद्युत, ध्वनि, प्रकाश सभी रूपों में शक्ति के  संचार क्रम की व्याख्या चक्रों (साइकिल्स) के माध्यम से ही की जाती है । इन  सभी रूपों में शक्ति का संचार, तरंगों के माध्यम से होता है । एक पूरी  तरंग बनने के क्रम को एक चक्र (साइकिल) कहते हैं । एक के बाद एक तरंग, एक  के बाद एक चक्र (साइकिल) बनने का क्रम चलता रहता है और शक्ति का संचरण होता  रहता है ।   

शक्ति की प्रकृति (नेचर) का निर्धारण इन्हीं चक्रों के क्रम के आधार पर  किया जाता है । औद्यौगिक क्षेत्र में प्रयुक्त विद्युत के लिए  अंतराष्ट्रीय नियम है कि वह ५० साइकिल्स प्रति सेकेन्ड के चक्र क्रम की  होनी चाहिए । विद्युत की मोटरों एवं अन्य यंत्रों को उसी प्रकृति की बिजली  के अनुरूप बनाया जाता है । इसीलिए उन पर हार्सपावर, वोल्टेज आदि के साथ ५०  साइकिल्स भी लिखा रहता है । अस्तु शक्ति संचरण के साथ 'चक्र' प्रक्रिया  जुड़ी ही रहती है । वह चाहे स्थूल विद्युत शक्ति हो अथवा सूक्ष्म जैवीय  विद्युत शक्ति ।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

नदी प्रवाह में कभी-कभी कहीं भँवर पड़ जाते हैं । उनकी शक्ति अद्भूत खो  बैठती है । उनमें फँसकर नौकाएँ अपना संतुलन खो बैठती हैं और एक ही झटके में  उल्टी डूबती दृष्टिगोचर होती हैं । सामान्य नही प्रवाह की तुलना में इन  भँवरों की प्रचण्डता सैकड़ों गुनी अधिक होती है । शरीरगत विद्युत प्रवाह को  एक बहती हुई नदी के सदृश माना जा सकता है और उसमें जहाँ-तहाँ पाये जाने  वाले चक्रों की 'भँवरों' से तुलना की जा सकती है । 

गर्मी की ऋतु में जब वायुमण्डल गरम हो जाता है तो जहाँ-जहाँ-बड़े  'चक्रवात'-साइक्लोन उठने लगते हैं । वे नदी के भँवरों की तरह ही गरम हवा के  कारण आकाश में उड़ते हैं । उनकी शक्ति देखते ही बनती है । पेड़ों को,  छत्तो को छप्परों को उखाड़ते-उछालते वे बवन्डर की तरह जिधर-तिधर भूत-बेताल  की तरह नाचते-फिरते हैं । साधारण पवन प्रवाह की तुलना में इन टारनेडो  (चक्रवातों) की शक्ति भी सैकड़ों गुनी अधिक होती है ।   

शरीरगत विद्युत शक्ति का सामान्य प्रवाह यों संतुलित ही रहता है पर  कहीं-कहीं-कहीं उसमें उग्रता एवं वक्रता भी देखी जाती है । हवा कभी-कभी  बाँस आदि के झुरमटों से टकरा कर कई तरह की विचित्र आवाजें उत्पन्न करती है ।  रेलगाड़ी, मोटर और द्रुतगामी वाहनों के पीछे दौड़ने वाली हवा को भी अन्धड़  की चाल चलते देखा जा सकता है ।   

नदी का जल कई जगह ऊपर से नीचे गिरता है-चट्टानों से टकराता है तो वहाँ  प्रवाह में व्यक्तिगत उछाल, गर्जन-तर्जन की भयंकरता दृष्टिगोचर होती है ।  शरीरगत सूक्ष्म चक्रों की विशेष स्थिति भी इसी प्रकार की है । यों नाड़ी  गुच्छकों-प्लेक्सस में भी विद्युत संचार और रक्त प्रवाह के गति क्रम में  कुछ विशेषता पाई जाती है ।   

किन्तु सूक्ष्म शरीर में तो वह व्यक्तिगत कहीं अधिक उग्र दिखाई पड़ता  है । पतन प्रवाह पर नियंत्रण करने के लिए नावों पर पतवार बाँधे जाते हैं,  उनके सहारे नाव की दिशा और गति में अभीष्ट फेर कर लिया जाता है । पनचक्की  के पंखों को गति देकर आटा पीसने, जलकल चलाने आदि  काम  लिये जाते हैं । जलप्रपात जहाँ ऊपर से नीचे गिरता है वहाँ उस प्रपात  तीव्रता के वेग को बिजली बनाने जैसे कार्यों के लिए प्रयुक्त किया जाता है ।  समुद्री ज्वार भाटों से भी बिजली बनाने का काम लिया जा रहा है ।  

ठीक इसी प्रकार शरीर के विद्युत प्रवाह में जहाँ चक्र बनते हैं वहाँ उत्पन्न उग्रता को कितने ही अध्यात्म प्रयोजनों में  काम लाया जाता है ।  

चक्र कितने हैं? इनकी संख्या निर्धारण करने में मनीषियों का मतभेद  स्पष्ट है । विलय तंत्र में इड़ा और पिंगला की विद्युत गति से उत्पन्न उलझन  गुच्छकों को चक्रों की संज्ञा दी गई है और उनकी संख्या पाँच बताई गई है ।  मेरुदण्ड में वे पाँच की संख्या में हैं । मस्तिष्क अग्र भाग में अवस्थित  आज्ञाचक्र को भी उनमें सम्मिलित कर लेने पर वे छः की संख्या पूरी हो जाती  है ।   

सातवाँ सहस्रार है । इसे चक्रों की बिरादरी में जोड़ने न जोड़ने पर  विवाद है । सहस्रार आभि है । उसे इसी बिरादरी में सम्मिलित रखने न रखने के  दोनों ही पक्षों के साथ तर्क हैं । इसलिए जहाँ छः की गणना है वहाँ सात का  भी उल्लेख बहुत स्थानों पर हुआ है ।   

बात इतने पर ही समाप्त नहीं हो जाती । चक्रों की संख्या सूक्ष्म शरीर  में बहुत बड़ी है । इन्हें १०८ तक गिना गया है । छोटे होने के कारण उन्हं  उपत्यिका कहा गया है और जपने की माला में उतने ही दाने रखे जाने की परम्परा  चली है । इनमें से कितने ही लघु चक्र ऐसे हैं । जिन्हें जाग्रत करने वालों  ने प्रख्यात चक्रों से भी अधिक शक्तिशाली पाया है । चन्द्रमा की गणना  ग्रहों में नही उपग्रहों में होती है । फिर भी अपनी पृथ्वी के लिए समझे  जाने वाले ग्रहों में कम नहीं अधिक ही उपयोगिता है ।   

तंत्र ग्रन्थों में ऐसे चक्रों का वर्णन है जिनके नाम और स्थान  षट्चक्रों से भिन्न हैं । जहाँ उनकी संख्या पाँच बताई गई हैं वहाँ पाँच  कोशों का नहीं वरन् भिन्न आकृति-प्रकृति के अतिरिक्त चक्रों का वर्णन है ।  *(१) त्रिकुट (२) श्रीहाट (३) औट पीठ (५) भ्रमर*  गुफा इनके नाम हैं । इनकी व्याख्या पाँच प्राण एवं पाँच तत्वों की विशिष्ट  शक्तियों के रूप में की गई है । इनके स्थान एवं स्वरूप हठयोग में वर्णित  षट्चक्रों से भिन्न हैं ।  

इसी तरह कहीं-कहीं तंत्र गंथों में उनकी संख्या छः से अधिक कही गई है-   
*नवचक्रं कलाधारं त्रिलक्ष्यं व्योम पंचकम् ।  
सम्यगेतन्न जानति स योगी नाम धारकः॥* -सिद्ध सिद्धान्त पद्धाति,  
नवचक्र, त्रिलक्षं, सोलह आधार, पाँच आकाश वाले सूक्ष्म शरीर का जो जानता है उसी को योग को योग में सिद्धि मिलती है ।  

*अष्टाचक्रा नवद्वारा देवानां पूरयोध्या ।  
तस्यां हिरण्मयः कोशःस्वर्गो ज्योतिषावृतः॥* -अथर्ववेद  
आठ चक्र, नव द्वार वाली यह अवोह या नगरी, स्वर्ण कोश और स्वर्गीय ज्योति से आवृत्त है ।  

शक्ति सम्मोहन तंत्र में उनकी संख्या ९ मानी गई है । कुण्डलिनी को 'नव  चक्रात्मिका देवी' कहा गया है । नौ चक्र इस प्रकार गिनाये गये हैं-*(१)  आनन्द चक्र (२) सिद्धि चक्र (३) आरोग्य चक्र (४) रक्षा चक्र (५) सर्वार्थ  चक्र (६) सौभाग्य चक्र (७) संशोक्षण चक्र (८) शाप चक्र (९) मोहन चक्र ।* यह नामकरण  उनकी विशेषताओं के आधार पर किया गया है । यह कहाँ है, इसकी चर्चा में  मात्र तीन को षट्चक्रों की तरह बताया गया है और शेष अन्यान्य स्थानों पर  अवस्थित बताये गये हैं ।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

नौ के वर्णन में भी नाम और स्थानों की भिन्नता मिलती है । एक स्थान पर उनके नाम इस प्रकार गिनाये गये हैं-*(१)  ब्रह्म चक्र (२) स्वाधिष्ठान चक्र (३) नाभि चक्र (४) हृदय चक्र (५) कण्ठ  चक्र (६) तालु चक्र (७) भूचक्र (८) निर्वाण चक्र (९) आकाश चक्र बताये गये  हैं ।* यह उल्लेख सिद्ध सिद्धान्त पद्धाति में विस्तारपूर्वक मिलता है ।  

संख्या जो भी मानी जाये उन सब का एक समन्वय शक्ति पुंज लोगोज (logos)  भी है जिसकी स्थूल सूर्य के समान ही किन्तु अपने अलग ढंग की रश्मियाँ  निकलती हैं । सूर्य किरणों में सात रंग अथवा ऐसी विशेषतायें होती हैं जिनका  स्वरूप, विस्तार और कार्यक्षेत्र सीमित है । पर इस आत्मतत्त्व के सूर्य का  प्रभाव और विस्तार बहुत व्यापक है । वह प्रकृति के प्रत्येक अणु को  नियंत्रित एवं गतिशील रखता है साथ ही चेतन संसार की विधि व्यवस्था को  सँभालता सँजोता है । इसे पाश्चात्य तत्व वेत्ता सन्स आफ फोतह (Sons of  Fotah ) कहते हैं कि विश्वव्यापी शक्तियों का मानवीकरण इसी केन्द्र संस्थान  द्वारा हो सका है ।   

सामान्य शक्ति धाराओं में प्रधान गिनी जाने वाली  *(१) गति (२) शब्द (३) ऊष्मा (४) प्रकाश (५) (Electric Fluid) संयोग (६) विद्युत (७) चुम्बक* यह सात हैं । इन्हें सात चक्रों का प्रतीक ही मानना चाहिए ।  

कुण्डलिनी शक्ति को कई विज्ञानवेत्ता विद्युत द्रव्य पदार्थ (श्वद्यद्गष्ह्लह्  ्द्बष् स्नद्यह्वद्बस्र) या नाड़ी शक्ति कहते हैं ।   

इस निखिल विश्व ब्रह्मण्ड में संव्याप्त परमात्मा की छःचेतन शक्तियों  का अनुभव हमें होता है । यों शक्ति पुञ्ज परब्रह्म की अगणित शक्ति धाराओं  को पता सकना मनुष्य की सीमित बुद्धि के लिए असम्भव है । फिर भी हमारे दैनिक  जीवन में जिनका प्रत्यक्ष संम्पर्क संयोग रहता है उनमें प्रमुख यह हैं- * (१) परा शक्ति (२) ज्ञान शक्ति (३) इच्छा शक्ति (४) क्रिया शक्ति (५) कुण्डलिनी शक्ति (६) मातृका शक्ति (७) गुहृ शक्ति ।* 

 इन सबकी सम्मिलित शक्ति पुञ्ज ईश्वरीय प्रकाश सूक्ष्म प्रकाश (Astral  Light) कह सकते हैं । यह सातवीं शक्ति है कोई चाहे तो इस शक्ति पुञ्ज को  उर्पयुक्त छःशक्तियों का उद्गम भी कह सकता है । इन सबको हम चैतन्य सत्ताएँ  कह सकते हैं । उसे पवित्र अग्नि (Sacred Fire) के रूप में भी कई जगह वर्णित  किया गया है और कहा गया है उसमें से आग ऊष्मा तो नहीं पर प्रकाश किरणें  निकलती हैं और वे शरीर में विद्यमान ग्रंथियों ग्लैण्ड्स, केन्द्रों  (Centres) और गुच्छकों को आसाधारण रूप से प्रभावित करती हैं । इससे मात्र  शरीर या मस्तिष्क को ही बल नहीं मिलता वरन् समग्र व्यक्तित्व की महान  सम्भावना को और अग्रसर करती हैं ।   

इन सात चक्रों में अवस्थित सात उर्पयुक्त शक्तियों का उल्लेख साधना  ग्रंथों में अलंकारिक रूप में हुआ है । उन्हें सात लोक, सात समुद्र, सात  द्वीप, सात पर्वत, सात  ऋषि आदि नामों से चित्रित किया गया है । 

 इस चित्रण में यह संकेत है कि इन चक्रों में किन-किन स्तर के विराट्  शक्ति स्रोतों के साथ सम्बन्ध है । बीज रूप में कौन महान सामर्थ्य इन  चक्रों में विद्यमान है और जाग्रत होने पर उन चक्र संस्थानों माध्यम से  मनुष्य का व्यक्तित्व छोटे से कितना विराट और विशाल हो सकता है । टोकरी भर  बीज से लम्बा-चौड़ा खेत हरा-भरा हो सकता है । अपने बीज भण्डार में सात  टोकरी भरा-सात किस्म का अनाज सुरक्षित रखा है ।  

 चक्र एक प्रकार के शीत गोदाम-कोल्डस्टोर है और इन ताला जड़ा हुआ है ।  इन सात तालों की एक ही ताली है उसका नाम है 'कुण्डलिनी' । जब उसके जागरण की  जाती है । शरीर रूपी साढ़े तीन एकड़ के खेत में वह बोया जाता है । यह छोटा  खेत अपनी सुसम्पन्नता को अत्यधिक व्यापक बना देता है ।  

 पुराण कथा के अनुसार राजा बलि का राज्य तीनों लोकों में था । भगवान्  ने वामन रूप में उससे साढ़े तीन कदम भूमि की भीक्षा माँगी । बलि तैयार हो  गये । तीन कदम में तीन लोक और आधे कदम में बलि का शरीर नाप कर विराट्  ब्रह्म ने उस सबको अपना लिया ।  

 हमारा शरीर साढ़े तीन हाथ लम्बा है । चक्रों के जागरण में यदि उसे लघु  से महान्-अण्ड से विभु कर लिया जाय तो उसकी साढ़े तीन हाथ की लम्बाई-साढ़े  तीन एकड़ जमीन न रहकर लोक-लोकान्तरों तक विस्तृत हो सकती है और उस उपलब्धि  की याचना करने के लिए भगवान् वामन रूप धारण करके हमारे दरवाजे पर हाथ  पसारे हुए उपस्थित हो सकते हैं ।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

कुंडलिनी योग का अभ्यास
*कुंडलीनी के चक्र :*
 कुंडलिनी  शक्ति समस्त ब्रह्मांड में परिव्याप्त सार्वभौमिक शक्ति है जो  प्रसुप्तावस्था में प्रत्येक जीव में विद्यमान रहती है। इसको प्रतीक रूप से  साढ़े तीन कुंडल लगाए सर्प जो मूलाधार चक्र में सो रहा है के माध्यम से  अभिव्यक्त किया जाता है।

तीन  कुंडल प्रकृति के तीन गुणों के परिचायक हैं। ये हैं सत्व (परिशुद्धता),  रजस (क्रियाशीतता और वासना) तथा तमस (जड़ता और अंधकार)। अर्द्ध कुंडल इन  गुणों के प्रभाव (विकृति) का परिचायक है। 

कुंडलिनी  योग के अभ्यास से सुप्त कुंडलिनी को जाग्रत कर इसे सुषम्ना में स्थित  चक्रों का भेंदन कराते हुए सहस्रार तक ले जाया जाता है।

*नाड़ी :* नाड़ी  सूक्ष्म शरीर की वाहिकाएँ हैं जिनसे होकर प्राणों का प्रवाह होता है।  इन्हें खुली आँखों से नहीं देखा जा सकता। परंतु ये अंत:प्राज्ञिक दृष्टि से  देखी जा सकती हैं। कुल मिलाकर बहत्तर हजार नाड़ियाँ हैं जिनमें इड़ा,  पिंगला और सुषुम्ना सबसे महत्वपूर्ण हैं।

इड़ा और पिंगला नाड़ी मेरुदंड के दोनों ओर स्थित sympathetic और para sympathetic system के  तद्नुरूप हैं। इड़ा का प्रवाह बाई नासिका से होता है तथा इसकी प्रकृति  शीतल है। पिंगला दाहिनी नासिका से प्रवाहित होती है तथा इसकी प्रकृति गरम  है। इड़ा में तमस की प्रबलता होती है, जबकि पिंगला में रजस प्रभावशाली होता  है। इड़ा का अधिष्ठाता देवता चंद्रमा और पिंगला का सूर्य है।

यदि  आप ध्यान से अपनी श्वांस का अवलोकन करेंगे तो पाएँगे कि कभी बाई नासिका से  श्वांस चलता है तो कभी दाहिनी नासिका से और कभी-कभी दोनों नासिकाओं से  श्वांस का प्रावाह चलता रहता है। इंड़ा नाड़ी जब क्रियाशील रहती है तो  श्*वांस बाई नासिका से प्रवाहित होता है। उस समय व्यक्ति को साधारण कार्य  करना चाहिए। शांत चित्त से जो सहज कार्य किए किए जा सकते हैं उन्हीं में उस  समय व्यक्ति को लगना चाहिए। 

दाहिनीं  नासिका से जब श्वांस चलती है तो उस समय पिंगला नाड़ी क्रियाशील रहती है।  उस समय व्यक्ति को कठिन कार्य- जैसे व्यायाम, खाना, स्नान और परिश्रम वाले  कार्य करना चाहिए। इसी समय सोना भी चाहिए। क्योंकि पिंगला की क्रियाशीलता  में भोजन शीघ्र पचता है और गहरी नींद आती है।

स्वरयोग  इड़ा और पिंगला के विषय में विस्तृत जानकारी देते हुए स्वरों को परिवर्तित  करने, रोग दूर करने, सिद्धि प्राप्त करने और भविष्यवाणी करने जैसी  शक्तियाँ प्राप्त करने के विषय में गहन मार्गदर्शन होता है। दोनों नासिका  से साँस चलने का अर्थ है कि उस समय सुषुम्ना क्रियाशील है। ध्यान,  प्रार्थना, जप, चिंतन और उत्कृष्ट कार्य करने के लिए यही समय सर्वश्रेष्ठ  होता है।

*सुषुम्ना नाड़ी :* सभी नाड़ियों में श्रेष्ठ सुषुम्ना नाड़ी है। मूलाधार (Basal plexus) से  आरंभ होकर यह सिर के सर्वोच्च स्थान पर अवस्थित सहस्रार तक आती है। सभी  चक्र सुषुम्ना में ही विद्यमान हैं। इड़ा को गंगा, पिंगला को यमुना और  सुषुम्ना को सरस्वती कहा गया है।

इन  तीन ना*ड़ियों का पहला मिलन केंद्र मूलाधार कहलाता है। इसलिए मूलाधार को  मुक्तत्रिवेणी (जहाँ से तीनों अलग-अलग होती हैं) और आज्ञाचक्र को युक्त  त्रिवेणी (जहाँ तीनों आपस में मिल जाती हैं) कहते हैं।

*चक्र :* मेरुरज्जु (spinal card) में  प्राणों के प्रवाह के लिए सूक्ष्म नाड़ी है जिसे सुषुम्ना कहा गया है।  इसमें अनेक केंद्र हैं। जिसे चक्र अथवा पदम कहा जाता है। कई ना*ड़ियों के  एक स्थान पर मिलने से इन चक्रों अथवा केंद्रों का निर्माण होता है। गुह्य  रूप से इसे कमल के रूप में चित्रित किया गया है जिसमें अनेक दल हैं। ये दल  एक नाड़ी विशेष के परिचायक हैं तथा इनका अपना एक विशिष्ट स्पंदन होता है  जिसे एक विशेष बीजाक्षर के द्वारा अभिव्यक्त किया जाता है।

इस  प्रकार प्रत्येक चक्र में दलों की एक निश्चित संख्*या, विशिष्ट रंग, इष्ट  देवता, तन्मात्रा (सूक्ष्मतत्व) और स्पंदन का प्रतिनिधित्व करने वाला एक  बीजाक्षर हुआ करता है। कुंडलिनी जब चक्रों का भेदन करती है तो उस में शक्ति  का संचार हो उठता है, मानों कमल पुष्प प्रस्फुटित हो गया और उस चक्र की  गुप्त शक्तियाँ प्रकट हो जाती हैं।

(नोट :- मूलत: सात चक्र होते हैं:- मूलाधार, स्वाधिष्ठान, मणिपुर, अनाहत, विशुद्धि, आज्ञा और सहस्रार)

*कुंडलिनी योग का अभ्यास :* 
सेवा  और भक्ति के द्वारा साधक को सर्वप्रथम अपनी चित्तशुद्धि करनी चाहिए। आसन,  प्राणायाम, बंध, मुद्रा और हठयोग की क्रियाओं के अभ्यास से नाड़ी शुद्धि  करना भी आवश्यक है। साधक को श्रद्धा, भक्ति, गुरुसेवा, विनम्रता, शुद्धता,  अनासक्ति, करुणा, प्रेरणा, विवेक, मानसिक *शांति, आत्मसंयम, निर्भरता,  धैर्य और संलग्नता जैसे सद्गुणों का विकास करना चाहिए।

उसे  एक के बाद दूसरे चक्र पर ध्यान करना आवश्यक है। जैसा कि पूर्व पृष्ठों में  बताया गया है उसे एक सप्ताह तक मूलाधारचक्र और फिर एक सप्ताह तक क्रमश:  स्वाधिष्ठान इत्यादि चक्रों पर ध्यान करना चाहिए।

*विभिन्न विधियाँ :* कुंडलिनी  जागरण की विभिन्न विधियाँ हैं। राजयोग में ध्यान-धारणा के द्वारा कुंडलिनी  जाग्रत होती है, जब कि भक्त से, ज्ञानी, चिंतन, मनन और ज्ञान से तथा  कर्मयोगी मानवता की नि:स्वार्थ सेवा से कुंडलिनी जागरण करता है।

कुंडलिनी  अध्यात्मिक प्रगति मापने का बैरोमीटर है। साधना का चाहे कोई मार्ग क्यों न  हो, कुंडलिनी अवश्य जाग्रत होती है। साधना में प्रगति के साध कुंडलिनी  सुषम्ना नाड़ी में अवश्य चढ़ती है।

कुंडलिनी  का सुषुम्ना में ऊपर चढ़ने का अर्थ है चेतना में अधिकाधिक विस्तार।  प्रत्येक केंद्र प्रयोगी को प्रकृति के किसी न किसी पक्ष पर नियंत्रण  प्रदान करता है। उसे शक्ति और आनंद की प्राप्ति होती है।

कुंडलिनी  जागरण के लिए कुंडलिनी प्राणायाम, अत्यन्त प्रभावशाली सिद्ध होते हैं।  कुंडलिनी जब मूलाधार का भेदन करती है तो व्यक्ति अपने निम्नस्वरूप से ऊपर  उठ जाता है। अनाहत चक्र के भेदन से योगी वासनाओं (सूक्ष्म कामना) से मुक्त  हो जाता है और जब कुंडलिनी आज्ञाचक्र का भेदन कर लेती है तो योगी को  आत्मज्ञान हो जाता है। उसे परमानंद अनुभव होता है।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*कुंडलिनी के जागृत होने के योग*


आध्यात्मिक  ऊँचाई पर पहुँचने के लिए सिद्ध योगी योग, ध्यान और ज्ञान द्वारा कुंडलिनी  जागृत करते हैं।  ब्रह्मज्ञान प्राप्त करने के लिए योगियों द्वारा कुंडलिनी  जागृत करने के लिए की जानेवाली यह प्रक्रिया अत्यंत कठिन और मन की संपूर्ण  एकाग्रता चाहनेवाली प्रक्रिया है। व्यक्ति की कुंडली में कैसे योग हों तो  वे इस सिद्धि को प्राप्त कर सकेंगे, इसे जानने के लिए ग्रहों और शरीर में  निहित विविध चक्रों के बीच का सम्बंध जानना महत्त्वपूर्ण है।

1.	कुंडलिनी- राहु
2.	मूलाधार चक्र- शुक्र
3.	स्वाधिष्ठान चक्र- मंगल
4.	मणिपुर चक्र- सूर्य
5.	अनाहत (हृदय) चक्र- गुरु
6.	विशुद्ध (सुर) चक्र- बुध
7.	अग्न्य (तीसरा नेत्र) चक्र- चंद्र
8.	सहस्राधार चक्र- शनि
9.	ओजस (समाधि)- केतु

कुंडली में निम्नलिखित ग्रह योग हो तो कुंडलिनी जागृत करने में सरलता रहती है।

1.	गुरु और सूर्य, चंद्र अथवा राहु से केन्द्र में या त्रिकोण में हो। उनकी युति या प्रतियुति हो अथवा परस्पर परिवर्तन योग में हो।
2.	शुक्र, शनि या गुरु से केन्द्र में या त्रिकोण में हो अथवा उनकी युति, प्रतियुति या परिवर्तन योग होता हो तब।
3.	गुरु आठवें भाव में हो अथवा आठवें भाव के साथ उसका सम्बंध हो अथवा आठवें भाव में अधिक ग्रह पड़े हों।
4.	दसवें भाव के अधिपति के साथ शुक्र केन्द्र में त्रिकोण में, परिवर्तन योग में, युति या प्रतियुति में हो।

जन्म कुंडली में उपर्युक्त बताए गए एक या अधिक योग बनते हों तो कुंडलिनी  जागृत करना अधिक सरल रहता है। जन्म कुंडली में अग्नि या वायुतत्व की राशि  में राहु पड़ा हो तो दैवी शक्ति प्राप्त करने की तरफ व्यक्ति खूब तेजी से  आगे बढ़ सकता है, ऐसा माना जाता है। ऐसा व्यक्ति कोई सिद्धि भी प्राप्त कर  सकता है। किसी सत्पुरुष (संत) से दीक्षा लेने के लिए गोचर में शनि और चंद्र  अनुकूल स्थिति में होना आवश्यक और महत्वपूर्ण है। दीक्षा के समय गुरु और  शुक्र सूर्य के साथ युति न करते हुए होना चाहिए। इसके आधार पर अनुमान लगाया  जा सकता है कि व्यक्ति ज्योतिषशास्त्र की दृष्टि से आध्यात्मिक ऊँचाइयों  पर विजय प्राप्त कर दिव्य जीवन की तरफ आगे बढ़ने में बहुत हद तक सफलता  प्राप्त कर सकता है।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*बंधू नितिन ! जो कुछ भी कुंडलिनी जागरण के बारे में उपयोगी बातें है वो  आपने ऊपर पढ़ ही ली होंगी फिर भी यदि कोई शंका या मतभेद हो तो निसंकोच  बतलाएं ! आप को यदि और भी कुछ पूछना हो तो फोरम के सभी सदस्य आपकी मदद करने  की पूरी कोशिश करेंगे , सोनी जी ने भी बहुत अच्छी जानकारी प्रदान की है और  भी कोई सदस्य जो इस बारे में जानकारी रखता हो तो कृपया हमारे नितिन बंधू  की मदद अवश्य करें*

----------


## sonie

चाचा जी, आपका ज्ञान व्यापक है.. प्रणाम करती हूँ..

----------


## nitin

> *बंधू नितिन ! जो कुछ भी कुंडलिनी जागरण के बारे में उपयोगी बातें है वो आपने ऊपर पढ़ ही ली होंगी फिर भी यदि कोई शंका या मतभेद हो तो निसंकोच बतलाएं ! आप को यदि और भी कुछ पूछना हो तो फोरम के सभी सदस्य आपकी मदद करने की पूरी कोशिश करेंगे , सोनी जी ने भी बहुत अच्छी जानकारी प्रदान की है और भी कोई सदस्य जो इस बारे में जानकारी रखता हो तो कृपया हमारे नितिन बंधू की मदद अवश्य करें*


चाचाजी आपकी ने दिए मार्गदर्शन तथा सहायता के लिए बहोत बहोत धन्यवाद , आपने मेरे लिए काफी महत्वपूर्ण तथा पूरक जानकारी दी है, इसमें से मैंने कई नई बाते जनि है, 

*चाचाजी मैंने चंद्रग्रहण के वक्त माँ गायत्री के मंत्र का जाप किया था उस वक्त मुझे काफी गर्मी महसूस हो रही थी तथा मई उसे ज्यादा देर तक सहन नहीं कर सका, क्या आप इसका कारन बता सकते है,* 

क्या आपने कुण्डलिनी जागृत की है, तथा मुझे बिना गुरु बनाये कुण्डलिनी जागृत करते आएगा, या फिर आप मुझे कहे मई उस प्रकार साधना करने के लिए तैयार हु ,        *आपको कोटि कोटि प्रणाम* आपने हमें काफी बारीक़ जानकारी दी

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> चाचाजी आपकी ने दिए मार्गदर्शन तथा सहायता के लिए बहोत बहोत धन्यवाद , आपने मेरे लिए काफी महत्वपूर्ण तथा पूरक जानकारी दी है, इसमें से मैंने कई नई बाते जनि है, 
> 
> *चाचाजी मैंने चंद्रग्रहण के वक्त माँ गायत्री के मंत्र का जाप किया था उस वक्त मुझे काफी गर्मी महसूस हो रही थी तथा मई उसे ज्यादा देर तक सहन नहीं कर सका, क्या आप इसका कारन बता सकते है,* 
> 
> क्या आपने कुण्डलिनी जागृत की है, तथा मुझे बिना गुरु बनाये कुण्डलिनी जागृत करते आएगा, या फिर आप मुझे कहे मई उस प्रकार साधना करने के लिए तैयार हु ,        *आपको कोटि कोटि प्रणाम* आपने हमें काफी बारीक़ जानकारी दी


बंधू नितिन सर्वप्रथम आप ये बताये कि साधना की किस स्थिति तक आप पहुंचे है  मतलब जो प्रथम  सोपान है यानि कि ध्यान उसमे आपने कहा तक सफलता प्राप्त की  है . वैसे ध्यान एकांत में किया जाता है जहा कोई और शोर शराबा न हो लकिन  उसके पश्यात क्या आपने कही पर भी किसी भी जगह अपने को ध्यांग्रस्त होता हुआ  महसूस किया है .... यानि भीड़ में भी आप ने अपने आपको किसी दुसरे लोक में  विचरण करते हुए महसूस किया है ? 
और आपने पूछा है कि बिना गुरु के क्या कुंडलिनी जागरण की साधना की जा सकती  है तो मैं आपकी बताना चाहूँगा कि "गुरु बिन ज्ञान कहाँ ते पांवे" 
यानि सर्वप्रथम आप एक योग्य गुरु की तलाश करें क्यों कि किताबी ज्ञान और  केवल पढ़ कर ही यदि ये साधनाए की जा सकती तो दुनिया में बहुत से लोग है जो  इसका सेधान्तिक ज्ञान ले कर विपरीत कर्मो मेंउपयोग करते . लेकिन एसा नहीं  है मेरे बंधू ! 
इसलिए केवल सेधान्तिक ज्ञान के भरोसे इस प्रकार की साधनाए करोगे तो हो सकता है अपने आप को नुकसान पहुंचा लोगे!
और जो आपने बताया की गायत्री मंत्र का जाप करते हुए जो आपको गर्मी महसूस  हुई और आप उसे सहन नहीं कर पाए .... यानि आपका ध्यान अभी कमजोर है 
ध्यान किसी का भी किया जाये .... आप अपने इष्ट देव का भी ध्यान कर सकते है  उसकी परम अनुभूति यही है कि आप और वो एक हो जाएँ ! इसलिए सबसे पहले केवल  अपने ध्यान को मजबूत करें इसके लिए आप निम्न  क्रिया करें 
आप एक मोमबत्ती या दीपक जला ले और उसको ऐसी जगह रखे कि उसकी लो स्थिर रहें  और आपकी नजरो के एकदम सीध में हो और कम से कम ५ कदम कि दुरी पर हो और आपकी  स्थिति पद्मासन कि हो उसके बाद अपने चित को शांत करके अपने इष्ट देव का  ध्यान करके आने वाले सभी विचारो को शांत करे यानि बिलकुल खाली हो जाये और  उसके बाद उस लो पर ध्यान (बिना पलकों को झपकाएं)  करें और किसी भी प्रकार  का विचार अपने मन में न आने दे पहेले २-३ दिन इसको ५-५ मिनट के लिए करें  फिर अपना समय बढ़ाये 
और मेरी सलाह माने तो किसी योग्य गुरु के शिष्य बन कर इस प्रकार की साधनाए  करे क्यों की गृहस्त जीवन में इनकी सिद्धि बहुत सोच समहज कर ही करनी चाहिए  नहीं तो ये आपके जीवन पर उल्टा प्रभाव भी डाल सकती है 
*और जरुरी बात बंधू की ये जो जानकारी आप को को दे रहा हूँ ये मेरे पास कुछ  पुस्तके है और कुछ स्वयं की जानकारी है और कुछ इस मायावी इन्टरनेट की  दुनिया से ली गयी है इसलिए किसी भी गलत प्रभाव के लिए मुझे जिम्मेदार नही  मानना भाई   ....... मेरी साधना करने के तरीके कुछ अलग प्रकार के है इसलिए  हो सकता है कुछ बाते आपको किन्ही पुस्तकों में न मिले 

*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*कुण्डलिनी ध्यान*

यह एक अद्भुद ध्यान पद्धति है. और इसके जरिए मस्तष्क से हृदय में  उतरना आसान होता है. बुद्धिवादी से भाववादी बनना आसान होता है. एक घंटे के  इस ध्यान में पंद्रह मिनट के चार चरण हैं.  तीसरे और चौथे चरण में आंखें  बंद रखनी हैं.  सांझ के समय इसका अभ्यास सबसे उपयुक्त है.
आप चाहें तो हर चरण पांच-दस मिनट का भी निर्धारित कर सकते हैं. कुछ दिन  इसका अभ्यास करने के बाद इसे छोड़ा जा सकता है. फिर कभी जरूरत महसूस हो तो  दोबारा अभ्यास किया जा सकता है.
*पहला चरण*
शरीर को बिल्कुल ढीला छोड़ दें. और पूरे शरीर को कंपाएं. अनुभव करें कि उर्जा पांव से उठकर ऊपर की ओर बढ़ रही है.
*दूसरा चरण*
किसी कैसेट को चालू कर लें. जो संगीत आपको पसंद हो उसे लगा लें. और  पंद्रह मिनट उस संगीत की धुन पर नाचिए. नृत्य बहुत अद्भुद विधा है. पंद्रह  मिनट दिल खोलकर नाचें.
*तीसरा चरण*
बैठ जाए. या फिर स्थिर होकर खड़े रहें.
*चौथा चरण*
निष्क्रिय होकर लेट जाएं. साक्षीभाव से शांति में डूब जाएं.
(इस ध्यान विधि का उल्लेख रजनीश की पुस्तकों में मिलता है. इसके प्रयोग  आज भी उनके आश्रमों में होते हैं. यहां मैं रजनीश की ही एक पुस्तक से इस  विधि का उल्लेख कर रहा हूं लेकिन अब वह दुर्लभ पुस्तक कहीं मिलती नहीं. अब  रजनीश की जो किताबें मिलती हैं उनमें इन विधियों का सटीक उल्लेख नहीं बल्कि  लंबे-चौड़े प्रवचन होते हैं.)

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

ध्यान की विधियां सैकड़ों हैं लेकिन सबका लक्ष्य एक हैं. ऐसी ही एक ध्यान विधि का उल्लेख मैं यहां कर रहा हूं.
*सूत्र* *मौन रहना और मुस्कुराना.* *अभ्यास* थोड़ी देर के लिए कहीं एकांत में और मौन में बैठ जाना और आंखे बंद रखना.  अपने मन में चल रहे विचारों को देखना. देखना कि कैसे एक-एक करके विचार आते  हैं और गायब हो जाते हैं. तुम्हें कुछ करना नहीं है. विचारों को देखने के  लिए कुछ करने की जरूरत भी नहीं होती. अच्छे-बुरे हर तरह के विचार पर मन ही  मन मुस्कुराना. विचारों पर कोई प्रतिक्रिया मत करना, सिर्फ मुस्कराना.  थोड़ी देर भी इस अवस्था में रहे तो काम बन जाएगा.
थोड़ी ही देर में तुम्हारा शरीर स्थिर और मन शांत हो जाएगा. सांस लयबद्ध हो जाएगी. धीरे-धीरे आंख खोलकर अपने काम में पुनः लग जाओ.

----------


## nitin

चाचाजी गुरु के शोध में तो मै काफी दिनों से हु , लेकिन मेरे प्रयत्नों को सफलता अभी तक तो नहीं मिली , वैसे सिद्ध सियाग महाराज इनके अनुसार उनके फोटो में उनके भूमध्य में ध्यान लगाकर तथा उनसे विनती करते हुए गुरुमंत्र या इष्ट देव का स्मरण करे उसके पश्चात् आपकी कुण्डलनी जागृत यानि जैसा आपने कहा योगिक क्रियाये अपने आप होगी ,
किन्तु डर है की अगर इस पर काबू न ला सके तो घरवाले भी परेशां होगे, और खुद को तो सुध भी नहीं रहती,
कृपया बताये की ऐसा करना उचित रहेगा ?

कृपया आप बता सकते है की जिनकी कुण्डलिनी जागृत हो चुकी है उन्हें कैसे पहचाने, वैसे मै मेरी जानकारी के संत से पूछा है, पर वह कुछ कहते नहीं 
और मै अभी ध्यान का ही प्रयास कर रहा हु, अभी तक तो मुझे दुसरे लोक में होने का अहसास तो नहीं हुआ, मै बाबा रामदेव की ध्यान योग की डीवीडी में बताये प्रकार से ध्यान कर रहा हु.

----------


## sandeep246426

shree maan jee aap sabase pahale dhyaan ko samajhiye tat pashcaat aap is kaa prayog kare

----------


## aditya_ag

* दोस्त पेहले ध्यान लगाओ और उसमे आन्न्द का अनुभव करो
*

----------


## Mitra

प्रिय नितिन जी ,
आपकी उत्सुकता जानकर मुझे बड़ी प्रसनत्ता हुई
आप निम्नलिखित पुस्तके  पढ़े  इससे आप को कुछ मदद मिलेगी
लेकिन जैसा की चाचा चौधरी  जी ने कहा है की पढ़कर ही कुछ नहीं होगा आपको पढ़ा हुआ स्वयं करना भी होगा और अनुभूति करनी होगी
रही बात गुरु की तो जब तक आपको गुरु नहीं मिलता आप अपने इष्ट या किसी संत को ही अपना गुरु मानकर उनका स्मरण करते हुए साधना प्रारभ कर सकते है
जिस तरह से एकलव्य ने धनुर्विद्या सिख ली थी और वो अर्जुन से भी ज्यादा श्रेष्ट धनुर्धारी हुआ था |
समय आने पर  इश्वर  आपकी स्थिति को देखते स्वयं आपको गुरु तक पंहुचा देगा या गुरु को आपके दरवाजे तक ला देगा.
धैर्य रखे और आन्तरिक सुचिता एवं यम-नियम का पालन करते हुए साधना में प्रगति करते रहे .

*चित्-शक्ति विलास (मुक्तानंद जी )*
https://www.siddhayogabookstore.org....७रो६

*साधना (स्वामी शिवानन्द )*
http://www.mouthshut.com/product-rev...४०६३

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मैं महाशय नहीं महाशया हूँ... जी हाँ एक समय था कहा जाता था बिना गुरु के कुण्डलिनी जागरण संभव नहीं... पर ऐसा नहीं है... हाँ जरा सी असावधानी कहर ढा  सकती है...  वेद और मन्त्रों को सीख पाने का इस से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं... कुण्डलिनी जागरण के उपरान्त आप हर क्षण एक अनिवर्चनीय आनंद की अवस्था में रहने लगते हैं... Bliss कह सकते हैं इसे.. हर और एक अनोखा प्रकाश सा नजर आता है... दुनिया को देखने का आपका नजरिया बदल जाता है.. रिश्तों, मोरालिटी, संबंधो, सांसारिक वस्तुओं, काम, दर्द, पीड़ा,  स्वस्थ्य, धर्म और भी अनेकानेक विषयों के प्रति आपके विचार सिर्फ एक द्रष्टा के जैसे हो जाते हैं... इस से आपको सिध्धियाँ प्राप्त हो जाएंगी ऐसा कुछ नहीं होता... कुण्डलिनी जागरण का अर्थ यह भी नहीं है की कुण्डलिनी एक बार जग गयी तो बस हो गया... ये एक नित्य का योगाभ्यास सा होगा जिसमे आपको हर रोज एक या दो बार कुण्डलिनी को उठाना है सह्श्रार में ले जाना है फिर वापस मूलाधार में स्थापित कर देना है. 
> मेरा अवतार का चित्र अध्यात्मिक है और कुण्डलिनी जागरण के एक पहलू को उजागर करता है.  आपसे पूछना चाहूंगी की इस चित्र को देखकर आपको क्या लगता है? उपरोक्त बातें पढ़ कर आपकी क्या धरना बनी कुण्डलिनी जागरण के प्रति... क्या अब भी उत्सुकता है... ???




एक समय नही सोनी जी यह हर समय कहा गया है और कहा जाएगा.
बिना गुरु के कुण्डलिनी जागरण संभव नहीं... पर ऐसा नहीं है... हाँ जरा सी असावधानी कहर ढा  सकती है... इसका विचार भी न करें बिना योग्य गुरु के बड़े गम्भीर प्रणाम भुगतने पड़ सकते है आपके माता पिता अथवा जो भी आपके अभिभावक हैं उनको और आपको भी .
अगर आप भूल से भी कुण्डलिनी को जाग्रत करने कि चेष्टा करते हैं तो आपकी सुद्ध-बुद्ध तो गयी ही और अब आगे क्या लिखूं 
इतना ही काफी है कृपया इसे अन्यथा न लें. न ही मजाक.
यह अत्यंत जटिल और गम्भीर विषय है. संक्षेप में इतना ही काफी है. 
प्रभु आपको सद्बुद्धि प्रदान करे. 
धन्यवाद.

----------


## nitin

> प्रिय नितिन जी ,
> आपकी उत्सुकता जानकर मुझे बड़ी प्रसनत्ता हुई
> आप निम्नलिखित पुस्तके  पढ़े  इससे आप को कुछ मदद मिलेगी
> लेकिन जैसा की चाचा चौधरी  जी ने कहा है की पढ़कर ही कुछ नहीं होगा आपको पढ़ा हुआ स्वयं करना भी होगा और अनुभूति करनी होगी
> रही बात गुरु की तो जब तक आपको गुरु नहीं मिलता आप अपने इष्ट या किसी संत को ही अपना गुरु मानकर उनका स्मरण करते हुए साधना प्रारभ कर सकते है
> जिस तरह से एकलव्य ने धनुर्विद्या सिख ली थी और वो अर्जुन से भी ज्यादा श्रेष्ट धनुर्धारी हुआ था |
> समय आने पर  इश्वर  आपकी स्थिति को देखते स्वयं आपको गुरु तक पंहुचा देगा या गुरु को आपके दरवाजे तक ला देगा.
> धैर्य रखे और आन्तरिक सुचिता एवं यम-नियम का पालन करते हुए साधना में प्रगति करते रहे .
> 
> ...


बहोत बहोत धन्यवाद मित्र, इस लिंक पर जाकर कुछ ज्ञान लूँगा, 
मेरी मदद के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## nitin

> एक समय नही सोनी जी यह हर समय कहा गया है और कहा जाएगा.
> बिना गुरु के कुण्डलिनी जागरण संभव नहीं... पर ऐसा नहीं है... हाँ जरा सी असावधानी कहर ढा  सकती है... इसका विचार भी न करें बिना योग्य गुरु के बड़े गम्भीर प्रणाम भुगतने पड़ सकते है आपके माता पिता अथवा जो भी आपके अभिभावक हैं उनको और आपको भी .
> अगर आप भूल से भी कुण्डलिनी को जाग्रत करने कि चेष्टा करते हैं तो आपकी सुद्ध-बुद्ध तो गयी ही और अब आगे क्या लिखूं 
> इतना ही काफी है कृपया इसे अन्यथा न लें. न ही मजाक.
> यह अत्यंत जटिल और गम्भीर विषय है. संक्षेप में इतना ही काफी है. 
> प्रभु आपको सद्बुद्धि प्रदान करे. 
> धन्यवाद.


जी अनुजी, बगैर गुरु के मै भी साधना शुरू नही कर सकता ,
जैसे कि मैंने बाबा रामदेव को एक बार कहते सुना कि, 
उनके ग्रुप में से एक संत जी जो ध्यान में थे , जिनकी 
कुण्डलिनी जागरण में प्रगति हो रही थी, जिससे वह कई ऊपर तक 
उछल रहे थे,वह पर बैठे संत ने उन्हें शांत किया, 

तब से मै सोच रहा हू कि, अगर मै अकेले ही कुण्डलिनी जागरण में 
बैठता हू, तो मुझपर किसका कण्ट्रोल होगा, या जो मुझे फिर से अपनी 
सुध में ला सकेगा , बस यही सोच रहा हू, फिर भी ध्यान में मन लगा 
रहा हू, कोशिश जारी है, अगर मुझे गुरु मिलते है तो, कुण्डलनी जागरण 
कि विद्या जरुर लेना चाहूँगा.

----------


## sangita_sharma

एसा नहीं हे की बिना गुरु के कुंडलिनी जागृत नहीं होती पर उसके लिए यज्ञोपवित संस्कार (जनेऊ संस्कार )आवश्यक क्यूंकि जो संयम और स्तिर्था चाहिये वो उसी से आती हे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> एसा नहीं हे की बिना गुरु के कुंडलिनी जागृत नहीं होती पर उसके लिए यज्ञोपवित संस्कार (जनेऊ संस्कार )आवश्यक क्यूंकि जो संयम और स्तिर्था चाहिये वो उसी से आती हे


जी बिलकुल सही कहा आपने ...जिनके गुरु नही है वो शिव का ध्यान करे ....शिव ही सबके गुरु है, आज कल के तथा कथित गुरु तो केवल सांकेतिक है, यज्ञोपवित संस्कार  के बाद उसके नियमो को अपना के आप कोई भी सीधी सिद्धप्राप्त  करने की ताकत पा सकते है , ये एक दिन मैं नही हो सकता , ईसके लिए बरसो का सयम ओर अनुशासन चाहिए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र नितिन जी से निवेदन है की वो अगर सही मैं कुंडली जागरण चाहते है तो यहा अपना समय नस्ट ना कर बिहार मैं मुंगेर सहर मैं एसथित योग की पाठसाला मैं जाये ...वाहा पे आपको समुचित जानकारी मिल जाएगी ...ये विधलाय काफी बरसो से (50 साल से भी पहले से ) भारत सरकार दुवारा मान्यता प्राप्त है ओर वाहा पे आपको सारी जानकारी निसुल्क मिल जायगी, नेट पर ईस बिसय पर/ ज्योतिष पर केवल अधूरी ओर झूठी जानकारी उपलब्ध है ॥

----------


## nitin

> मित्र नितिन जी से निवेदन है की वो अगर सही मैं कुंडली जागरण चाहते है तो यहा अपना समय नस्ट ना कर बिहार मैं मुंगेर सहर मैं एसथित योग की पाठसाला मैं जाये ...वाहा पे आपको समुचित जानकारी मिल जाएगी ...ये विधलाय काफी बरसो से (50 साल से भी पहले से ) भारत सरकार दुवारा मान्यता प्राप्त है ओर वाहा पे आपको सारी जानकारी निसुल्क मिल जायगी, नेट पर ईस बिसय पर/ ज्योतिष पर केवल अधूरी ओर झूठी जानकारी उपलब्ध है ॥


धन्यवाद मित्र, मुझे मार्गदर्शन करने के लिए, 
मेरी जनेऊ संस्कार हो चूका है, किन्तु मित्र बिहार में इतने दूर...
मित्र मेरा ऑफिस यहाँ पर है और, बिहार काफी लंबा, जिस 
वजह से आज घडी में तो वह जाना बहोत मुश्किल है, नयी जॉब है.. 
हा अगर यहाँ से समय निकाल सकू तो , वह जाकर योग्य मार्गदर्शन जरुर लूँगा 
उस वक्त आपको जरुर याद करूँगा, चन्दन जी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> धन्यवाद मित्र, मुझे मार्गदर्शन करने के लिए, 
> मेरी जनेऊ संस्कार हो चूका है, किन्तु मित्र बिहार में इतने दूर...
> मित्र मेरा ऑफिस यहाँ पर है और, बिहार काफी लंबा, जिस 
> वजह से आज घडी में तो वह जाना बहोत मुश्किल है, नयी जॉब है.. 
> हा अगर यहाँ से समय निकाल सकू तो , वह जाकर योग्य मार्गदर्शन जरुर लूँगा 
> उस वक्त आपको जरुर याद करूँगा, चन्दन जी


माफ करना मित्र आप कुंडली जागरण करके परलोक ब्रह्मांड का आनंद लेना चाहते है, जो की अत्यंत ही कठिन ओर दुर्गम कारी है, काफी समय या सारी ज़िंदगी भी आपकी लग सक्ति है, ओर आप बिहार मैं जा के उसकी जानकारी करने मैं ही मजबूरी देखा रहे है, मुझे ये बात बिलकुल समझ नही आई मित्र

----------


## nitin

> माफ करना मित्र आप कुंडली जागरण करके परलोक ब्रह्मांड का आनंद लेना चाहते है, जो की अत्यंत ही कठिन ओर दुर्गम कारी है, काफी समय या सारी ज़िंदगी भी आपकी लग सक्ति है, ओर आप बिहार मैं जा के उसकी जानकारी करने मैं ही मजबूरी देखा रहे है, मुझे ये बात बिलकुल समझ नही आई मित्र


वैसी बात नही है मित्र, कुण्डलिनी जागरण करना चाहता हू, 
यह गुरु के सान्निध्य में ही होगा, अगर गुरू के सान्निध्य में 
मै अपने रोज के कम करके, उनके साथ सुबह ध्यान योग में 
जा सकता हू, अत: मै ऐसा केवल मनोरंजन हेतु नही कर रहा हू मित्र 
मुझे इस विषय में बहोत रूचि है, तथा जिज्ञासा भी, मै अभी तो ध्यान 
लगाने का रोज प्रयास कर रहा हू, 

बिहार में चला भी जाऊ मित्र, लेकिन यहाँ पर कुछ जिम्मेदारी भी है, 
जो वह भी निभाना जरुरी है, मै जनता हू कि कुण्डलिनी जागरण के बाद 
इंसान को प्रपंच में कोई रस नही रहता, किन्तु उसे काफी समय लगता है 
और अचानक जिम्मेदारी छोड कर चल देना, यह भी शोभा नही देता .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> वैसी बात नही है मित्र, कुण्डलिनी जागरण करना चाहता हू, 
> यह गुरु के सान्निध्य में ही होगा, अगर गुरू के सान्निध्य में 
> मै अपने रोज के कम करके, उनके साथ सुबह ध्यान योग में 
> जा सकता हू, अत: मै ऐसा केवल मनोरंजन हेतु नही कर रहा हू मित्र 
> मुझे इस विषय में बहोत रूचि है, तथा जिज्ञासा भी, मै अभी तो ध्यान 
> लगाने का रोज प्रयास कर रहा हू, 
> 
> बिहार में चला भी जाऊ मित्र, लेकिन यहाँ पर कुछ जिम्मेदारी भी है, 
> जो वह भी निभाना जरुरी है, मै जनता हू कि कुण्डलिनी जागरण के बाद 
> ...


 जी अच्छी बात कही आपने मित्र मेरी भी सर्वाधिक रुचि ईन बिसयो पर ही है , कोशिस करने मैं कोई हानी नही है , मोका मिले तो जरूर पूरा करना आप,  पहले अपने काम को देखना , ईश्वर आपकी हर तरीके से मदद करे , जय श्री कृष्ण

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बहुत अच्*छा सुत्र है ...............

पर मित्रो इसे आगे बढाओ .............

----------


## chester

> मुझे कुण्डलिनी जागरण के लिए क्या करना होगा एव उसके क्या परिणाम होते है कृपया मुझे बताये मेरा मार्गदर्शन करे




*आप मुझे PM करे , इसका अनुभव मैंने किया हुआ हैं , मैं आपको बतऊंगा, की कैसे इसको किया जाता हैं, ये कोई आसान कम नहीं हैं आपको सीखना होगा , अगर कुछ गलती होती हैं तो हाल वो होगा जैसे सर कटी लाश . मेरी शब्दों को अन्यथा न ले . मुझे मेसेज करें 

धन्यवाद् सहित*

----------


## donny_brooke

Kundalini does not have scientific sanction... Its merely a perpetuated fraud by some gurus

----------


## chandra shekher

apne aap par viswas hi kundilini jagaran hai.

----------


## lotus1782

जानकारी भरा सूत्र है

----------


## badboy123455

*में भी देखता हू कुण्डलिनी जागरण करके*:mad::mad::o

----------


## Shri Vijay

> Originally Posted by ChachaChoudhary  
> बंधू नितिन ! जो कुछ भी कुंडलिनी जागरण के बारे में उपयोगी बातें है वो आपने ऊपर पढ़ ही ली होंगी फिर भी यदि कोई शंका या मतभेद हो तो निसंकोच बतलाएं ! आप को यदि और भी कुछ पूछना हो तो फोरम के सभी सदस्य आपकी मदद करने की पूरी कोशिश करेंगे , सोनी जी ने भी बहुत अच्छी जानकारी प्रदान की है और भी कोई सदस्य जो इस बारे में जानकारी रखता हो तो कृपया हमारे नितिन बंधू की मदद अवश्य करें
> 
> Originally Posted by sonie  
> मैं महाशय नहीं महाशया हूँ... जी हाँ एक समय था कहा जाता था बिना गुरु के कुण्डलिनी जागरण संभव नहीं... पर ऐसा नहीं है... हाँ जरा सी असावधानी कहर ढा सकती है... वेद और मन्त्रों को सीख पाने का इस से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं... कुण्डलिनी जागरण के उपरान्त आप हर क्षण एक अनिवर्चनीय आनंद की अवस्था में रहने लगते हैं... Bliss कह सकते हैं इसे.. हर और एक अनोखा प्रकाश सा नजर आता है... दुनिया को देखने का आपका नजरिया बदल जाता है.. रिश्तों, मोरालिटी, संबंधो, सांसारिक वस्तुओं, काम, दर्द, पीड़ा, स्वस्थ्य, धर्म और भी अनेकानेक विषयों के प्रति आपके विचार सिर्फ एक द्रष्टा के जैसे हो जाते हैं... इस से आपको सिध्धियाँ प्राप्त हो जाएंगी ऐसा कुछ नहीं होता... कुण्डलिनी जागरण का अर्थ यह भी नहीं है की कुण्डलिनी एक बार जग गयी तो बस हो गया... ये एक नित्य का योगाभ्यास सा होगा जिसमे आपको हर रोज एक या दो बार कुण्डलिनी को उठाना है सह्श्रार में ले जाना है फिर वापस मूलाधार में स्थापित कर देना है. मेरा अवतार का चित्र अध्यात्मिक है और कुण्डलिनी जागरण के एक पहलू को उजागर करता है. आपसे पूछना चाहूंगी की इस चित्र को देखकर आपको क्या लगता है? उपरोक्त बातें पढ़ कर आपकी क्या धरना बनी कुण्डलिनी जागरण के प्रति... क्या अब भी उत्सुकता है... ???
> 
> Originally Posted by Anu Oberoi  
> एक समय नही सोनी जी यह हर समय कहा गया है और कहा जाएगा. बिना गुरु के कुण्डलिनी जागरण संभव नहीं... पर ऐसा नहीं है... हाँ जरा सी असावधानी कहर ढा सकती है... इसका विचार भी न करें बिना योग्य गुरु के बड़े गम्भीर प्रणाम भुगतने पड़ सकते है आपके माता पिता अथवा जो भी आपके अभिभावक हैं उनको और आपको भी . अगर आप भूल से भी कुण्डलिनी को जाग्रत करने कि चेष्टा करते हैं तो आपकी सुद्ध-बुद्ध तो गयी ही और अब आगे क्या लिखूं इतना ही काफी है कृपया इसे अन्यथा न लें. न ही मजाक. यह अत्यंत जटिल और गम्भीर विषय है. संक्षेप में इतना ही काफी है.  प्रभु आपको सद्बुद्धि प्रदान करे.  धन्यवाद. 
> 
> ...




प्रिय मित्र श्री नितिन जी सभी आदरणीय विद्वान मित्रों का सुझाव अतिउतम हें, आप स्वयं भी एक सजग व्यक्ति हो, परिवार के प्रति अपनी जिम्मेदारीयो बखूबी समजते है, अत: आप से निवेदन है की फ़िलहाल आप 
परमात्मा द्वारा सोपिगई पारिवारिक जिम्मेदारीयो और सहजता एवं सजगतापूर्वक निभवै, क्योंकि सारे क्रियाकलापों सहजता एवं सजगता ही महत्वपूर्ण हैं, महापुरुषों ने भी कहा हैं की सहज समाधि भली, कई महापुरुषों एव संतो ने आदिशक्ति कुण्डलिनी जागरण के लिए कुछ भी नही किया फिर भी उनकी जाग्रत हुई, उसका कारण उनमें सहजता एवं सजगता का गुण था l

----------

